# Circuito qsc 1300



## jhon mulato

envio este circuito para los amante del audio es una qsc 1300
con entrada monofonica
solo coloque un balaceo de un crossover rane en la entrada de la qsc 1300 balaceada

anule el sistema de bias ( el control ) porque con el balanceo en la entrada cuadra la via

por los pulso negativo y positivo del balanceo


----------



## ricardo73

Hola:

Buscando por ahi en otro foro encontre la forma de conectar el o los parlantes y los transistores al impreso que el amigo Jhon Mulato, nos acaba de enseñar...

Adicionalmente encontre una foto real del amplificador en mencion.

Pueden mirarla y concluir si funciona o nó....

Esta imagen se tomo de la siguiente web: http://www.ladelec.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=85&Itemid=2.

Espero no este violando ninguna norma.

Suerte.


----------



## ricardo73

El esquematico en el cual esta basado este amplificador es de la marca QSC model USA1300, el cual esta adjunto a este mensaje.

Al igual que el esquematico que aparace en la pagina de Ladelec. 

Comparen los dos esquemas y saquen conclusiones.


----------



## cevv

yo  tambien quisiera  saber,  ya  que  estuve observando  en las  paginas  de la QSc  y me encontre con los  manuales  y  alguna  información del  amplificador original (USA 1310),  y   segun  las   especificaciones  el  Usa  1310 entrega  655w en  4 ohm,  por  cada  canal,  y  es   capaz  de trabjar  en 2  ohm,  suministrando  una  potencia de  1000w...   y  usando  los  dos  canales  en modo  puente entrega  1310w en una  carga de 8 ohm.     Requiere  de  solo 1.13Vrms,  que  es  su  sensibilidad  de entrada.   
         Para   los +/-   92vdc,  se  requiere de un  transformadorr  de 65.5vac  por  lado,  osea  131v  de  corriente  alterna  con  "center  tab".   y  15A.

        Le  han  modificado  la parte de entrda y  eliminado el ajuste  de vias.     Yo  tengo  dos  tipos de tarjetas  ya  armada,  pero  no la he probado  por  falta  de transformadorr, filtrado y etapa de salida,...  Casi   nada  me  falta  verdad   .
     Bueno  si  alguien la  armado  completamente  y le  ha  resultado  muy  buena.    Espero  sus  comentarios  al  respecto.
     Tengo  algunas   dudas  sobre  los  zener que se usan,   ya  que  en  algunas  pcb'  su  valor es 5.1v,  en otra es de 4.7v,  los  dos.   Y  en el  plano  el  zener de 3.9v lo  sustituyen por uno de 5.1  y  el  de 4.7  lo  dejan  igual.    Si  alguien  tiene   información  adicional  al  respecto,  seria  de gran  ayuda  en este  foro.    Que   voltaje   debe  llegar  a  las   bases  de los   driver,   ya  que  se elimino el ajuste de vias?
                                                        Saludos  a  todos!


----------



## cevv

No! debido a la configuración de este amplificador es necesario dos transformadores, si piensas hacerlo estereo, osea uno para cada canal. En este tipo de amplificador nunca encontraras un transformador que alimente dos canales.

He  aqui  el  amplificador que tengo.    Las  tarjetas  estan  casi  lista  solo  esperando  algunos  componentes:

http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/4653/hibrido1300wmd0.jpg

Necesito  unos  sustitutos de los mje15033 y mje15032,  porque  no los  consigos!

Repito:  si alguien  tiene  información  adicional,   sera  de mucha  utilidad  si la  publica!

  Saludos!


----------



## panfi

hola amigos
he estado revisando la placa que esta publicada y hay unos componentes que no figuran de acuerdo al esquema modificado como es el diodo puente IN4735, tambien la resitencia de 5.6 k que va a tierra, la R55 de 47. Alguien me podria aclarar el porque de dichas ausencias y si el amplificador. funciona sin dichos componentes, porque stoy interesado en armar este proyecto.
Ademas tengo unas dudas que espero me las despejen: LOs diodos FR105 conque otros codigos los puedo reeplazar al igual que los zener IN 4732A y 4733A porque aca en mi ciudad no los hay. Otra inquietud mia es de que si los transistores MJ15033 y MJ15032  los puedo reeplazar por unos MJE350 y MJE340.
Gracias por sus aportaciones.


----------



## cevv

Saludos  a  todos!
    PANFI,   los  componentes que describes  como  el  puente de diodo,   y  las  resisitencia  de 5.6k,  son  de  una  modificacion que le  hicieron  al  amplificador que fué   modificado,  es  decir, el  esquema delamplificador "usa 1310"  fue  modificado en algunas parte:  le  eliminaron el ajuste de vias,  y  omitido algunos  otros  componentes,   y  la  parte de entrada  tambien  fué  modificada  para que  trabajase  con  señal  normal  y no balanceada.    Luego publicaron  el  circuito,  pero  no  con  las  modificciones  que le  hicieron  en sí,  sino  que le añadieron otras.      Y  la  razon está  clara... Circuitos  como  estos no lo  hace  cualquiera,  sobre   todo  con la  montura  poco  usual de los  transistores de salida....
       Aca   te  dejo  el  plano,   el  cual  ya  poseia,  y  que  al fin  fué   publicado con la  modificaciones  que  realmente  hicieron.


----------



## panfi

Gracias cevv.
seguro que ahora si lo entiendo mejor con este diagrama, lo voy a llevar a cabo y cuando lo termine de ensamblar les hago llegar el resultado de esta experiencia. 
Ademas amigos, necesito aprender a elavorar transformadores, para asi poder armar los diferenres proyectos que sean de interes dentro de la linea de audio de gran potencia, porque hasta ahora los transformadores que uso los mando elavorar, a ver si alguiien me dice como se hace para determinar el numero de vueltas de las bobinas, el calibre de los alambres y todo eso. Soy un aficionado a los ensambles y en este foro un novato pero veo que si es importante y valioso y se aprende mucho.
Gracias por sus ayudas.
Que DIos los Bendiga por sus conocimientos.


----------



## panfi

HOLA AMIGOS
gracias por el programa de calculo de transformadores, lo veo muy interesante. ahora solo falta ponerlo en practica. 
Tengo la intensión de hacer trabajar este circuito del qsc mejorado con un voltaje de +45 y -45
ustedes que opinan de acuerdo a sus conocimientos y experiencia, que creen que puede suceder. Antes de iniciarlo quiero  sus opiniones, porque la verdad yo a la  teoria le entro muy poco, mas es practica.
Por eso tambien tengo la idea de reemplazar los transistores de salida que son los mj15032 y mj1503 por unos mje350 y mje340, que opinan?
gracias.


----------



## fredy esneider valdes

jhon mulato el amplificador le subi el voltage a 100 voltios dual y le coloque 8 transistores 2sc5200 y su complemento  y me descono un parlante  de 400w  suena super deberias dar mejor información en tus pcb


----------



## cevv

hola fredy esneider valdes!   `podrias  dar  mas detalle  del  amplificador que hiciste.   o  lo  unico que hiciste fué aumentar el  voltaje de alimentacion sin cambiar nada más en el amplificador.
     Se   realizó una  prueba  de  dicho amplificador con un  volatje  superior a los 93+/-vdc y este  aumento en saturacion (saturaba mucho)  asi  que el  voltaje adecuado se estableció en 92+/-vdc.
      Probaste el amplificador  con cuantos parlantes?   
       Si  tienes  algo que agregar  de  dicho  amplificador_  será  bienvenido!
                                                                                               Saludos!


----------



## andresssdj

un transformador de 8 amper no bastaria para tirar los 655 que tira por canal? otra cosa si se usa un solo transformador de 15 amper y se arman dos fuentes osea, una fuente por canal, es posible usar un solo transformador?


saludos


----------



## gadea

hoygan ese amplificador esta de pelos yo lo  quisiera armar  y si lo llego a armar ay les abiso camaradas 
les mando unas fotos 
pero me paso lo del amigo que no pudo aser su trasfor y yo tambien baje el programa y lo estoy elaborando aber que tal sale no


----------



## thecharle

hola amigos del foro hoy termine de armar el circuito qsc y no me funciona solo en la salida se oye ruido negro con ruido blanco y una muy minima senal de audio que apenas se escucha al acercarde al parlante estaba examinado el circuito y la senal de audio llega bien a todas las salidas del tl084 y tambien llega a la base de los transistores mje15032 y mje15033 pero segun a mim parecer no llega  a la base de los mj15023 y mj15022 . estoy usando una fuente de +-30v pero la corriente es menos de 2 amperios si alguien me pudiera ayudar le agradesco de antemano  plz otra cosa los transistores mj15023 y mj15022 los reemplace con los transistores mj15025 y mj15024 respectivamente

agradesco de antemano su ayuda brindada 

y no se si me pudieran recalcar si funcina o no este circuito

saludos aficionados


----------



## JSBSARABIA1

En febrero arme la tarjeta qsc1300 con driver 2sc3298B y 2sa1308B y 16 transistores(2sc5200 y 2sa14949) CON UN TRANSFORMADOR 92-0-92 de aproximadamente  20 AMP, 
Bueno, el amplificador funciono pero recalentaba los driver como una plancha , y quemo los driver y un 2sa1494 y eso que lo tenia en serie con un bombillo de 100w,entonces le puse un dicipador de aluminio grande y resulta que ahora los 15v+, - aparecian alterados osea daba por un lado 12- y 6+, que dilema segui tratando hasta que le consegui la falla, y entonces se estabilizaba pero alcabo de unos segundos la serie (bombillo  de 100w) se volvia medio intermitente, logre solucionar este percance y lo estabilice despues de darme tanto cacao... le aumente la serie con dos bombillos de 100w y los bombillos practicamente no alumbraba ... epa va todo bien, le conecte un parlante de 18 pulgada de 4 pulgada y todavia permanecia estable lo malo fue que despues le medi el voltaje de los draiver haber si median 0.6 v y encontre que uno media .5v y el otro 0.4 y el parlante se escuchaba con demasiado sumbido  me imagine que era por el cruce de bias , bueno decidi ariesgarme 
y lo puse directo a la corriente y todo bien pero seguia el sumbido y los draver caliente normal de la qsc le coloque el dedo a la entrada con el control de volumen super bajo y barbaro que potencia.
me gustaria saber cual de las tarjetas o planos modificados le funciona estable ya que al dia siguiente la prove y nada que funciona le cambie ic y lo mismo ... lo que hice fue hacer la del plano original 1300 pero el problema son los condensadores 0.12 que no se consiguen y las resistencias de precision gracias.


----------



## JSBSARABIA1

hoy logre por fin armar el circuito qsc hibrido y funciona perfectamente y suena super bien y sin distorcion con full sonido y buena ganancia de bajo... lo unico es que se calienta excesivamente los driver y trans de potencia... el error que tenia eran unos condensadores
ceramicos malos los reemplace y listo


----------



## panfi

hola amigos, no se si este proyecto todavia esta en conversacion; pero les contare que he armado el proyecto y la verdad que es excelente a pesar de que no he usado todos los componentes que indica el diagrama´por el hecho de que no he envcontrado algunos de ellos por ejemplo el MJ15032 lo he remplazado por un C2073 y el MJ15033 por un A940 y le he aplicado una alimentacion de 60 vac en secundario y aun asi tiene una potencia excelente comparado con otros proyectos que he armado anteriormente. Ahora lo que les pido es, si alguien me puede decir los reemplazos de estos transistores que no los puedo encontrar en mi ciudad quiero decir para que funcione tal y como indica el diagrama, algunos para obtener mas potencia.
De acuerdo a su experiencia que tienen, como creen que funcionara con un B816 y un D1046 o un MJE340 y un MJE350 uds. que opinan.
Gracias de antemano por sus orientaciones.


----------



## JSBSARABIA1

puedes colocar los DRIVER 2sc3298B Y 2SA1306B y los de salida 2sc5200 y los 2sa1943 o los 2sc3858 y su complemento recuerda que este amplificador trabaja un amperaje minimo de 15 amperios y 92- 0 - 92 voltios


----------



## RODRIGO MENESES PRADA

yo soy poco experto en estos montajes y mi pregunta es por que se calientan los extitadores , se ponen como una plancha ,      sera que el tip 41  y tip 42 sirven por que yo les monte estos transistores  esto sera el problema ,   los voltajes del tl084  +15  -15 cuando se calientan los tip bajan +11  -14  y suena gangoso,  o sera porque no mas le puse 4 transistores  le sagradescos sus respuestas


----------



## Fogonazo

La tension sobre el TL084 "Baja" por el bruto sobre consumo que estan produciendo los TIP (Se calientan)

Revisa toda la etapa de salida

Ajustaste el consumo en reposo ?


----------



## fredy esneider valdes

hola gente del foro este amplificador trabaja muy bien buen bajo  pero el problema de este es que se calientan mucho los draives excitadores  yo me funciono bien al principio pero al cabo de una hora se me quemaron los excitadores a mi me paso lo de rodrigo tambien se baja el voltage  queda +13 -6   , pero sera por que le coloque  como excitador los tip41-42  o que sera la gente experta en el tema por favor ayuda , por que para cuadrarle  bias no se puede por que no tienen aprecio su colavoracion


----------



## jhon mulato

Hola amigo del foro disculpen  por no haber respondido a sus 
Pregunta sobre el qsc 1300 aunque del funcionamiento Qsc 1300  
No tiene ningún problema al poner a sonar este circuito ya
Que mas de tres años lo utilice para vario amplificador de cliente y nunca 
Lo es tenido de vuelta para reparación si no para limpieza
Los que se le han quemado los driver favor colocar los originales MJE 15033 
MJE15032 o sus replazo   ante de colocar los transistores de salida verificar 
Las vía entre la tierra y la base de los driver  deben estar 0.65 y 0.65
Favor colocar los driver en disipador   


Gracias,


----------



## FELIBAR12

prueba con el c3298b y al a1306b.no tienen mucha potencia ni corriente pero fueron muy usados en algunos modelos.ademas tienen una ventaja:son totalmente plasticos y por eso no necesitan aislantes.


----------



## FELIBAR12

esos transistores son inadecuados para ese circuito qsc1300.en primer lugar pueden dañarse porque no tienen un margen de seguridad bueno  ,en segundo lugar es aconsejable usar ajuste de bias a pesar de ser un procedimiento molesto(o tedioso) pero garantiza excelente desempeño de cualquier amplificador.

si trabajas con +-92, usa dispositivos que doblen o tripliquen el voltaje de operacion
te recomiendo los de motorola mje15032-33 o toshiba c3298b a1306b


----------



## FELIBAR12

mira la pagina de qscaudio y ahi encontraras el diagrama original.trae el ajuste de bias y solo hay que obtener 81mv(dc sin señal y a temperatura ambiente) en las resistencias de emisor de los drivers


----------



## ellegendario

hola amigos del foro, ya armé el circuito, y me suena no con la potencia esperada. y ademas se calientan demasiado los drivers y los transistores de salida.lo otro que no entiendo es que existe una señal in+ y una in- coloqué la señal de entrada en el in+ pero no se que vá en el in-.estoy usando 90v+ y 90v- los drivers son mje 15033 y 15032 y en salida el c3858 y a1494. pero la diferenci en circuito es que no usa el tl084 sino el ne5532. gracias por sus aportes.


----------



## FELIBAR12

lo mejor es respetar los valores de los componentes como se muestra en los planos originales.aca lo que hicieron fue simplificar la parte del bias y la limitacion de corriente,por eso puede que genere problemas de distorsion(bias!),poca potencia y excesivo calor(mal ajuste del bias!)


----------



## cevv

acá una fotos de la tarjeta que realicé... practicamente la he dejado de lado... Estoy un poco corto de dinero. Y la verdad he tenido varios inconveniente respecto a su funcionamiento.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Yo para ese amplificador uso como driver los B688 y D718 o en su defecto C3856 y A1492 con unos disipadores pequeñitos y no tenido problemas, visiten este post y observen la board que publique.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-peavey-1200-hechizo-16687/


----------



## vlachocorrea

Hola, al igual que el amigo Cevv, ya termine las 2 tarjetas (existen 2 modelos), de la tarjeta Qsc 1300 que publico el amigo Jhon Mulato.

Solo espero tener un poco de tiepo para verlas trabajando, espero no tener problemas de calentamiento excesivo en los drivers de salida. 

Aca las publico.

Gracias y buen dia.


----------



## josesoto

Hola  vlachocorrea , que bien que  bien que terminaste  se  ve muy bonito  pero  hay un  capacitor que  tiene que ser de alto voltaje  en realidad la mayoría es de 100 voltio para arriba pero este  entre tiene que ser de 500 voltios o menos   se trata  del  18 pico   donde esta  la resistencia de 75 k 22k   esta ahí remplázalo  y todo estará  bien  cualquier falla me dices   te ayudare con mucho gusto ahh y  siempre prueba  con 2 ohmios  y si es que  sale un poco distorsionado  son los capacitares  muchas veces con 8 ohmios da bien pero sin embargo con 2 ohmios  se distorsiona  Att. Jose Soto


----------



## matuuu

una pregunta sobre este amplificador cuanto entrega en 8ohm porque lo quiero utilizar para un 18" otra cosa puedo utilizar menos transistores por que como no lo voy a usar con menos 8 ohm


----------



## FELIBAR12

matuuu dijo:
			
		

> una pregunta sobre este amplificador cuanto entrega en 8ohm porque lo quiero utilizar para un 18" otra cosa puedo utilizar menos transistores por que como no lo voy a usar con menos 8 ohm


300W 8 Ohm,500w 4ohm. Si se puede trabajar con menos transistores pero podria recalentarse mas porque son 184vdc(voltaje total) y mejor montarlo como es original con el ajuste de bias porque sino va a pasar lo que les paso a la mayoria que lo armo,quemar drivers por excesivo calor.Yo tengo uno trabajando con 120vdc(totales) y los driver entibian solo cuando ingreso una señal de audio alta y despues de una hora. Ahhh y comprar transistores originales, no de los que se explotan con solo mirarlos!


----------



## matuuu

Uh solo 300w en 8ohms cuanto cosume por lo que parece solo 10 amperes por que esto me daria una transformador 1300w ... yo vi que decia que consumia 15A por eso me intereso lo cual me daria un transformador de 1950w lo cual creo que para un amplificador de solo 300w en 8 ohm y 500w en 4 0hm es mucho ..esto lo digo por que tengo una etapa que entrega 650 W 8ohms en puente con solo uno 1200w de consumo..y la fuente es de 92 + 92...  pero deben estar sumando las corriente de cada canal del transformador  ..pero eso esta mal siempre es la misma corriente Asi que tal vez opte por el amplificador qsc 1700 que talvez se haceque a los 600w que nesecito para los bajos ... otra cosa por que estas pote se llama qsc 1300 si solo llega a 300w ...  ponele que le sumes los 2 canale solo llegarias serca, osea 1000w trabajando en puente


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Lo que pasa es solo un numero de referencia, en si no he visto que esa QSC1300 exista, a menos que sea la QSC USA1300, por ejemplo la QSC1700, seria QSC (la marca), el 1 (serie 1, osea series one) y el otro numero, osea el 700, seria la potencia aprox en 4Ohm.


----------



## FELIBAR12

No necesariamente las referencias obdecen a la potencia suministrada porque por ejemplo en las de las series 3xxx la maxima potencia suminstrada por canal seria de 1000w a 2 ohm y eso arriesgandose a trabajarlo a esa impedancia baja,(solicitando un apagon por la llave termica)


----------



## matuuu

ahora como dice monsalvo entiendo usa 1300 es 1 de la serie y 300 que seria la potencia ahora entendi ... otra cosa que no me respondieron cuanto amperes consume ..desde ya gracia eque con el transformador estoy en duda


----------



## Mj

bueno les cuento que la QSC 1310 entrega un apotencia de 400W reales a 8Ω con un TDH al 1% y 375W con un TDH al 0.1 y no solo 300W  a 8Ω


----------



## Mj

generalmente este amplificador solo se usa con una impedancia de 2Ω en el desempeño d el bajo ya que son señales de pulso y no continuas las cuales llevaria a un recalentamiento de los transistores de salida


----------



## matuuu

hola ... 400w ya es mas que considerable  por que mi idea es poner con la otra pote que tengo para medios estan 220w + 220w el sub con uno 18" con esta etapa  qsc1700 no se si con esa potemcia podria funcionar, yo creo que tendrian que ser unos 600w pero como dicen tendria  poner dos 18" mas barato que el de 18 que aguanta los 600w compraria 2 de 18" 350w como esto se dividen la potencia creo que estaria bien ¿no?


----------



## oswaldosolano

hola amigos, estuve leyendo todo lo que ustedes comentan pero me queda una duda que no se pusieron de acuerdo cual es el que funciona, puesto que alguien dice que se calienta mucho los drivers, ponen varios diagramas en resumidas cuentas nadie dice este es el que construí y funciona sin ningún problema


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Mira osvaldo, se ha dicho claramente en las paginas de este post, que es normal es calentamiento de los driver, por eso se sugiere ponerles unos pequeños disipadores para evitar consecuencias desfavorables, pero si funciona, yo llevo mucho tiempo utilizando este amplificador y funciona perfecto.


----------



## oswaldosolano

asi cambia la cuestion, por que con ese antecedente que ya lo armaste y funciona es diferente. 
por que no nos regalas unas fotos de como te quedo si no tanta la molestia, quiero ver el montaje de los transistores de salida.
saludos.


----------



## carlosjulio

Amigos los saludo por primera vez aca en este foro, y desde el Oriente Venezolano.
La pregunta que les hago es: si al final de su proyecto lo pudieron echar a andar sin ningun problema? Si yo podria ponerlo a funcionar con la entrada balanceada que trae el original para colocarle plug canon? Si el proyecto se le pudiera colocar algun sistema protector para evitar daños a las cornetas? Hasta cuantos ohmios puede bajar el proyecto en la version de un canal? Cuantos transistores es lo minimo que lo puedo hacer?  
Saludos a todos nuevamente.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola amigo Carlos Julio bienvenido al foro, mira el amplificador anda bien, te recomiendo la board que yo subi en algunas de las paginas del foro, si se pudo echar a andar ya que yo actualmente lo tengo trabajando en mi sonido, lo unico es tener en cuenta las recomendaciones del ajuste de bias.

Ahi esta la board, el mensaje numero 20

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-peavey-1200-hechizo-16687/

Lo de la entrada balanceada claro que puedes hacerlo sin ningun problema, cuida cual es +sig y -sig en la board se indica.

En cuanto a las cornetas: Como piensas usar el amplificador, en full Range?

Te comento que he trabajado este amplificador hasta en 2Ohm sin problemas y actualmente lo tengo con 12 transistores, +-80Vdc para una carga de 4Ohm en graves.

Saludos


----------



## carlosjulio

Saludos amigo Oscar, pero he leido muchas exposiciones echas sobre la tarjeta del Qsc1300, eso tambien la vi en una pauina donde venden el proyecto junto al impreso y demas, pero pude ver dos fotos donde aparece el amplificador armado por el exponente de la pagina y me llamo la atension, veo que ha tenido muchos problemas en la parte de los drivers por ecceso de calor, tambien vi varios planos y no se cual de tantos es el que funciona; guarde mucho de lo expuesto por casi todos para tenere buena información a la hora de dudas al momento de armarlo. Vi en uno de los planos que, habia cambios en las valencias de las resistencias, y el gran problemita del ajuste de bias, tu que tienes tiempo usandolo con varios bajos, que tipo de porteccion para carnetas tienes colocado en el? Yo quiero montarle 2 o 3 (como maximo) cornetas 15" y darles un cortes para trabajarlos como medio graves; pero a la vez si resultase algun dias no esperado un fallo en la potencia no me queme la carga! Voy a seguir indagando sobre el tema, ya que tengo el case, varios transformadores y disipadores de aluminio para armarlo en una version dual. Saludos cordiales


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Por ahi en el foro ahi varios circuitos retardadores que detectan DC en la carga, esos te sirven para evitar el pop de encendido y para protejer tus altavoces.  Cuando dices cornetas de 15" te refieres a cajas exponenciales tipo corneta? yo pensaba que te referias driver de compresion para brillo.


----------



## carlosjulio

Otra pregunta (que nunca faltan!) Que tipo de placa usaste de tantas de Qsc que subieron? No lo voy a utilizar como full rango, sino como para medios; algunos tres como maximo por lado! Ah y ya como que todos armaron sus amplificador, porque nadie mas dijo nada sobre eso! Saludos de Oscar, hace poco conoci a un paisano tuyo de valledupar, jejeje. bye


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola carlos julio, te recomiendo la board que yo diseñe, en el mensaje 72 de pongo la ruta donde conseguirla, cualquier duda pregunta, estamos para ayudarte


----------



## JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO

que valores cambiar para usar con 55 0 55 dc


----------



## ricardo73

Hola Jose Farlen, te podria recomendar comenzar con ese voltaje la QSC 1200, da 100w en 8 ohms y 150w en 4 ohms, segun especificaciones originales, se alimenta con +/- 54Vdc.
Anexo esquematico..
Ojala te sirva.

Si queres comparalo con el esquematico de 1300 o del 1700 que edta publicado y, modifica y/o cabia los componentes para que te funcione al voltaje que necesitas, por lo pronto ya tenes un punto de partida.


----------



## JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO

amigo ricardo gracias por el esquema ya tenia pensado algo asi  pero para 25 amperios por canal se podra montar en la board de la qsc 1800


----------



## Edgar Humerez Gusm

Hola amigos del foro soy muevo acerca de ampli de qsc 1300 yo lo pobe pero tengo un problema los transistores de potencia calientan demasiado lo arme tal como esta en el esquema de ladelec. Podrian ayudarme si hay que hacer algunas modificacione porfis

hola amigos del foro: quiero ser muy concreto,quiero que me proporcionen  el circuito probado con sus valores modificados .

JSBSARABIA1
forfa,me podrias proporcionar el circuito con los cambios que hiciste y con cuantos voltios probaste;a un principio yo prove con +/-20v.me funciona durante un instante luego empiesa a calentar los transistores de potencia al aumentar el voltaje estos explotan.


----------



## Hunterex

Que tal amigo Edgar? El resto de los compañeros al parecer  han dejado este proyecto en el olvido, no se si por razones de factibilidad, pero aún así personalmente estoy muy interesado en fabricarlo. Por los problemas que tu comentas me doy cuenta que han sido comunes para todos los que lo han fabricado (recalentamiento), te invito a que leas nuevamente y detalladamente todos los comentarios que se han hecho, y personalmente te pido que no desmayes, a simple vista este circuito se ve sencillo y potente, esfuerzate un poquito mas y te aseguro que tendras una muy buena recompensa, recuerda que lo sencillo a la larga no vale la pena.......

Aparte te esteria muy agradecido si me compartieras el diagrama de conexion definitivo de la tarjeta pues aun tengo dudas sobre el conexionado del parlante y del transformador, pues veo un cable denominado CT que sale de la tarjeta y no se a donde va, unos suguieren al tab central del transformador, otros al positivo del parlante y la verdad estoy algo confundido en eso.
Solo estoy esperando aclarar esta duda para emprender la fabricacion del circuito.

De ante mano te felicito por la iniciativa de fabricarlo , y te invito nuevamente a que no lo engabetes, llevalo a cabo.....

Mis sinceros deseos de exito y mis cordiales saludos.......

Hola amigos.... He leido sobre este amplificador y ultimamente me sentido muy interesado en fabricarlo, a pesar de que he notado que muchos de nuestros compañeros han tenido problemas sobre todo con el recalentamiento de los transistores, pero aun así quiero armarlo, solo que tengo dudas sobre el conexionado de la tarjeta que publico el amigo jhon mulato, pues no logro entender la conexion del parlante y del tap central del transformador y antes de cometer una locura prefiero consultarlo con ustedes.
Para mi entender la conexion de la tarjeta seria como lo muestra la imagen que edjunto, revisenlo por favor y de ante mano les estaria muy agradecido por su ayuda. 

Muchas gracias.....


----------



## aron777

aquí tengo un diagrama del  QSC-USA1310 espero que les sirva tengo mas diagramas de la marca QSC pero no se como crear un tema para subirlo al foro, por que soy nuevo en esta pagina.
Ver el archivo adjunto USA1310.pdf


----------



## FELIBAR12

aron777 dijo:


> aquí tengo un diagrama del QSC-USA1310 espero que les sirva tengo mas diagramas de la marca QSC pero no se como crear un tema para subirlo al foro, por que soy nuevo en esta pagina.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 35609


 Obsoleto??? mmmmm


----------



## FELIBAR12

Es mucho mas eficiente colocar varios pequeños en paralelo que unos pocos de los grandes,y no es que aguanten mas voltaje,a todos les llega lo mismo...... estan en paralelo no?

Tengo entendido que cuando se ponen varios capacitores en paralelo, hay menos ripple a la salida de la fuente que si colocaramos uno solo que tuviera la misma capacidad, entre otras cosas la resistencia interna total de el capacitor es mas baja,factor que favorece en la construccion de fuentes conmutadas.


----------



## mark7612

hola amigos del foro yo lo arme el mplificador pero me sle un ruido de fondo como puedo eliminarlo, de antemano les agradeceria sus  respuestas


----------



## palomo

Si podrias espesificar ese ruido de fondo, seria algo como "uuuuuuuuuuuuu", como pequeños chasquidos, como "mmmmmmmm", o como "ssssssssssss", bueno ya te estoy vacilando y disculpa solo que asi no das algo con el cual podriamos ayudarte, lo unico que se me ocurre es decirte que tienes un bucle de masa por ahí, revisa la puesta a tierra sea en un solo punto, los cables que llevan la señal sean blindados y esten separados de los de voltaje.

Saludos.


----------



## vancho1203

Compañeros tengo experiencia con amplificadores de esta marca... con compañeros hemos puesto a funcionar varios modelos (mx1310, mx700, usa900, usa1320, en fin) y con todos hemos tenido buenas experiencias, al principio como todo experimento y como buenos cautineros ps nos pusimos a inventarle peliculas a algunos componentes... que reemplaze este por este, que esto  funciona bn sin esto y ps las consecuencias eran Q bolando hasta el techo o transistores en envalamiento termico a media cancion de estar sonando, al final el mx700 nos dio la leccion de lecciones: el mismo se encargo de hacernos entender que no aceptaba cambios en su estructura y es que "ombe" eso lo diseñan son ingenieros especializados en el tema y si ellos colocan una R variable despues de los 2 diodos 1N4937 ps por algo sera, si colocan un C en paralelo a el por algo sera, si colocan un reostato en serie con 2 diodos entre los driver ps por algo sera, si disipan los drivers ps por algo sera... en fin si queremos tener buenos frutos con amplis de esta marca les recomiendo y haganlo identico a como aparece en el SCH que nos brinda la pagina de QSC y veran como es de agradecido este amplificador, actualmente hice uno para un amigo con 16, Q 8 por canal con +-96Vdc y vieran como pega de sabroso le colocamos 3 parlantes de 15" en un canal y 3 de 18" en el otro cabe notar que todo con su crossover activo... hasta ahora no he tenido malas experiencias con el, muchachos este aparatejo suena de maravillas te da un bajo espectacular le quiere sacar el iman a los parlantes y unos medios que ni se imaginan, bueno los que hemos escuchado ampplificadores de esta marca sabemos que estan en otro nivel audible...

los invito a que le coloquen todo originalito como dice el plano, recomiendo mucho usar el ic original (NE5532) no se que tiene de especial pero con el suena diferente a con los demas no se seran ideas de los que lo hemos escuchado pero bueno ... otra si en el plano dice un resotato de tanto coloquelo asi si dice un diodo de tal referencia coloquelo asi no se de mala vida para luego de armar la placa tene que anda corriendo bases buscandole el gallito... una pauta para cuadrarla cuando estan muy separados los voltajes de polarizacion en los Q de salida ajusten el reostato que esta entre base y base de los driver y si se les calienta muy rapido busquenle la "caida" con el que va en serie con los 2 "dioditos magicos", personalmente a mi no me gusta que calienten y a quien le gusta por eso el voltaje maximo de polarizacion que le cuadro a los Q de salida es de 250mV... bueno creo que con estas pautas los que no lo han armado ps ya se pueden animar, aca hay muchos que la han armado y les ha funcionado asi que animence a los que no lo han hecho...

IVAN CASTAÑEDA
T.P.mtto. Electronico
SENA
Valledupar - cesar - colombia


----------



## Arthas

hola amigo vancho tiene mucha razon en lo que comenta ahy que hacer el palno tal cual como esta por que si uno le cambia los conponentes vienen ls dolores de cabeza por ejemplo a la qsc 1700 posteada por el compañero oscar le cambie las resistencias de 1k que estan cerca de las resistencias de 3k3/5w para buscar mas ganacia (error) y la tarjeta se calentaba mucho. en total poner todo como dice el esquema con los valores como tal y tendran un poderoso amplificador con buena respuesta en bajos 

saludos


----------



## ivan rodrigo

hola amigos del foro disculpen las molestias, tengo un amplificador qsc usa 1300 y tengo un problema con el canal 1 cuando le meto señal en ambos canales, en el canal1 empieza a destellar el led clip con muy poca senal y en ocaciones se apaga tengo que desconectar el amplificador unos segundos para que vuelva a encender  tambien e notado que el audio de este canal esta un poco bajo, esta falla empeso poco a poco les agradeseria cualquier sugerencia gracias.


----------



## vancho1203

ivan rodrigo dijo:


> hola amigos del foro disculpen las molestias, tengo un amplificador qsc usa 1300 y tengo un problema con el canal 1 cuando le meto señal en ambos canales, en el canal1 empieza a destellar el led clip con muy poca senal y en ocaciones se apaga tengo que desconectar el amplificador unos segundos para que vuelva a encender  tambien e notado que el audio de este canal esta un poco bajo, esta falla empeso poco a poco les agradeseria cualquier sugerencia gracias.



Amigo esta falla pareceria estar relacionada con la fuente de alimentacion pero lo raro es que no dices nada de que procedimiento has hecho para imvestigar cual es el posible problema... te aconsejo que nos des un poco mas de detalles para tener mejor la idea de cual es la causa del problema pero en si pareceria fuente de alimentacion, estos qsc son "j*****dos"


----------



## alexis y leidys

bueno trata de cambiar el integrado operacional y segundo cuando caiga la segundo cuando caiga la señal mira que voltaje llega al integrado y te daras cuenta si el daño es alli otra cosa cuando baja la señal se distorsiona    SI O NO depende eso te daras cuenta


----------



## palomo

O sea 2 por rama o 4 por rama, y no creo que sean caros compatriota, 4 dolares por cada uno originales, si piensas poner pocos transistores te combiene bajarle el voltaje o en su caso no bajarlos de 16Ohms ya que no creo que puedan trabajar a 8Ohms con tan pocos transistores. 

Oh armate otro en el foro hay de 200w muy confiables y con menos voltaje y transistores.


----------



## KERLY

andresssdj dijo:


> un transformador de 8 amper no bastaria para tirar los 655 que tira por canal? otra cosa si se usa un solo transformador de 15 amper y se arman dos fuentes osea, una fuente por canal, es posible usar un solo transformador?
> 
> 
> saludos



Que mas compañeros del foro, estuve hechandole un vistaso al post de fogonazo "Algunas pautas de diseño  de fuen...."el porque un trasnformador  de 15 A si aplicando la ley de ohm o llevando el ejemplo de fogonazo  I=W/V  
 Entonce tomo la potencia de 300w (qsc-8ohm) de un canal y la divido 131v ac que es el voltaje del transfomador y me da una corriente de 2.2A, y aplicando la otra formula de ohm de (raiz cuadrada) de 300w/8ohm=37.5=6.1A practicamente tres vece la corriente de diseño  implicando un transformador mas grade , alambre mas gran...etc tomando como referencia  una carga de 8ohm
 Y en  el caso de 1000w  segun  el post de fogonazo necesitaria un transfor....de  I? , 1000W/131v= a un tap de 7.6 A y la otra formula daria (raiz cuadrada ) de 1000w/4ohm=12A Y a 2ohm=22A seria bastante corriente de diseño segun esta formula a comparacion de la que explica el compañero fogonazo 7.6A
Espero  que me colaboren  con esta gran duda y saludos


----------



## rodolfocc

el  diagrama original funciona perfectamente  ..no entiendo a quien se le ocurrio eso de quitarle el bias ?????????? y eso de que la entrada cuadra la señal jajaja  perdon pero son terminos que no conocia y que confunden mas que aclarar ...el evitar bias puede conducir ala perdida de dinero (transistores quemados) simplemente por que cuando hay trabajo en los transistores (musica) se calientan y sucede un fenomeno termico en los semiconductores originando que su punto de corte sea menor  ahi es donde entra el ajuste de bias  (ajustando ese punto de corte)y avitando que el ampli  que meramente es clase b se convierta en un clase a  para lo cual no esta diseñado ni su trafo ni si num de trans ni su disipador........yo solo soy un repara cosas aca en mi pueblo. pero con el tiempo he aprendido que los diseños de  grandes compañias  (como sito el compañero mas arriba) no estan hechos  ala ligera  ..saludos a todos


----------



## LeonKennedy

estoy buscando un buen amplificador para hacerlo! veo que este circuito esta bueno y potente! muy interesante! lo que veo es que modificaron el original, que diferencia hay entre el original y el modificado!


----------



## mark7612

bueno amigos lo que pasa es que los transisitores de salida se calienta mucho asi como una plancha y no tengo vias para calibrar el volatje.lo que quiro saber es este proyecto les llego a funcionar a Uds. ono gracias de antemano


----------



## engine

Saludos a todos .

  Quiero dar a conocer mis experiencias con este amplificador.
  En un principio tambien sufri  decepcion por la exesiva temperatura que ni con turbina se la podia bajar , pero despues de leer a los compañeros del foro acerca del bias ,decidi ponerle el bias  al pre que ya tenia hecho, aun asi,  siguio calentando ,  le puse el ntc y todavia calentaba ;  despues de quemar varios transistores decidi  cambiar varios componentes por cierto muy pocos . si esta permitido puedo decirles cuales son , porque a mi me ha funcionado,
a tal grado que lo he puesto a funcionar con +-120 v  8A a  con 2 parlantes de 600c/u
y mi turbina funciona solo ocacionalmente con un sensor de temperatura puesto a 30 grados,
logrando asi mantener tibios los transistores y esto fue probado por 2 hrs.
 Animo por que el esfuerzo siempre tiene recompenza.


----------



## mark7612

amigo engine si me pudes pasar los conponentes que cambiaste para que funciones a la perfeccion te lo agradeceria por que el mio sigue calentando los transistores de salida como una plancha


----------



## josesoto

para que no calioente coloca el diodo in 4934  en la etapa de la bias donde supuestamente tena que haber una resistecia variable  y ahora para colocar el voltaje  que nos dice en el diagrama los trasistores tiene que ser mje15032 y 33 porque  si estos se queman  tambien se quemaran los demas tansitores  de salida  y no se quemara uno,  si tienes suerte recuperars algunos de los 16 que  pusiste,  ahora  les doy un secreto el cual yo al no encontras  los mje 15032 y 33 los remplace con 2sa 1943 2sc 5200 y no tube mas proablemas con los trasitores pequenos  y tampoco hice quemar  no te olvide de los diodos 1n4934 y si no escueta este numero puedes ser 1n4937 1n4936  y si no hay por ninguna parte  buscas en las placas de los televisores  son diodos de alta velocidad  por eso es especial ej un diodo 1n4007 o 1n4004 diremos que mide en el tester 800  y un 1n4934 450 ahora para lograr conseguir tendrias que compara todos diodos,  es la unica  situacion por la que calienta  no hay otra cosa sino los diodos de alta velocidad  o busca el las tiendas y dices que te venda diodos de alta velocidad  me parace que a esa placa entra solo dos de alta velociadad y los demas son un diodo comun retificador  otra cosa  hazlo saber


----------



## engine

Hola, el pre que yo hice es el que muestra nuestro amigo Ricardo 73, como lo comente anterioriormente le puse el bias como muestra el plano del qsc 1300, en el lugar de los fr 105 le puse dos resistencias de 1.5k directo a la masa del pre, elimine el preset de 2 k .En realidad nunca lo probe con estos diodos y preset, solo con las resistencias y cambie las resistencias de 4.7 ohm que van al emisor de los mj 15032/33 por valores de 10 ohm.
 No  olvides la resistencia de 47 ohm y el condencador de 0.0022 entre la pata 8 del tl084y el colector del mj15033.
 Respecto a los diodos he usado 1n4007 con buenos resultados ,pero  voy a probar los que comento nuestro amigo Jose Soto .


----------



## mark7612

es cierto que dijo Jose soto el  calentamiento de los transistores de salida  es por los diodos  1n4934 que van junto alas bias  lo cambie con este numero de diodo los transistores ya no se caliantan gracias  por tu aporte amigo jose soto.


----------



## Libardo M

saludos amigos.

Me gustaria armar la QSC 1300, pero quisiera hacerle alguna modificacion para alimentarla a mas de -+100V. Y cargarla a 2 Ohm.

Cuantos transistores tendria que colocarle?? calculo a ojo que como 10 por rama.
Alguien tiene idea de la factibilidad de esto que estoy planteando.

Agradezco por sus respuestas

Saludos 

LM


----------



## Edu-D

Alguien me puede ayudar con la pcb de la QSC 1300 la version original encontre esta foto pero la pcb no la encuentro...
Saludos


----------



## Arthas

como primer paso optaria cambiar los drivers de la tarjeta por unos mas robustos que aguanten mas voltaje y discipen mas calor que los mje 15002 y complemento


----------



## Libardo M

Habia pensado en colocarle como drivers el 2sc 3856 y su complemento ademas de eso colocarlos en el disipador principal. 
Tambien queria colocarle las resistencias de 6.8 Ohm de los emisores de los drivers a 5W, ya que estas se calientan bastante.
No se si tendria que cambiarle los diodos zener por otros valores o la resistencia que va con los diodos.

Mi idea seria alimentarla cuando mucho a +-105V, maximo +-110Vdc.


saludos a todos


----------



## Arthas

bueno compañeros del foro despues de pelear con proteus, mirar tutoriales, quemar pestañas al fin pude terminar el pcb de la qsc 1300 se los subo y corrijan si hay algun error o dimensionar los espacios 
saludos


----------



## Libardo M

saludos amigo Arthas.

disculpa pero quisiera saber cual es el esquematico que montaste?? tu sabes es que por ahi hay tantos.


LM

Yo tambien ando cacharreando(familiarizandome) con este programita y es muy bueno ya hice varios de mis Proyectos y me quedaron muy bien.


----------



## Arthas

que mas compañero libardo ese modelo es la qsc usa 1300 tal cual como esta el diagrama original no la que esta modificada la voy a montar a ver cualquier duda comenten
saludes


----------



## Edu-D

Saludos compañeros gracias al aporte Arthas por la pcb de la QSC USA1300 original para utilizarlo con los MJE15032 33

Aca comparto la pcb de la QSC USA1300 original que hice para utilizarlo con los driver 2SA1943 y los 2SC5200 espero que les sirba...

No las habia subido antes porque estaba confirmando las conexiones aunque no son muy profesionales pero me salieron bien comenten....

Cualquier Otra Sugerencia haganlo saber...
Saludos

Ver el archivo adjunto QSC 1300 COMPONENTES.pdf

Ver el archivo adjunto QSC 1300 IMPRESO.pdf


----------



## Libardo M

Saludos 

Arthas, una pregunta como vas a hacer con el ajuste del Bias, conseguiste el NTC de 50Ω?
O le vas a colocar una resistencia. Si es asi te comento que un amigo lo hizo y le funciono bien. Otra pregunta que drivers le vas a instalar? los MJE15032 y 33??

Yo tambien tengo pensado hacer una maquina monofonica con este circuito para trabajarla a 2 Ω porque personalmente lo he probado y el sonido es sencillamente espectacular.


----------



## Arthas

que mas companero libardo no se consigue las ntc en en el centro el unico que las puede tener y las vende recaras y de 2da mano es pasanchez y la verdad no se la compro mejor le coloco una resistencia de 47 o de 51 ohm y los drivers que le colocare son el 2sc5200 y su complemento claro con sus respectivos disipadores 
saludos 

a se me olvidaba subire el listado de componentes...

companero edbh buen aporte te pregunto con que programa disenastes el pcb de tu tarjeta 
saludes


----------



## Edu-D

Arthas dijo:


> companero edbh buen aporte te pregunto con que programa disenastes el pcb de tu tarjeta
> saludes



Lo hice con el PCB Wizard lo queria hacer con el proteus pero me daba dolor de cabeza mejor lo hice con ese y es mas facil utilizarlo...
Saludes


----------



## Edu-D

Todavia no la voy a hacer estoy un poco corto de presupuesto no se despues de 1 mes creo que ya hago la pcb....
Compañero arthas ya montastes la qsc o apenas vas a montarla cualquier sugerencia sera muy agradecida... o consejo del circuito...
Suerte...
Saludos


----------



## Arthas

buenas compañeros al fin monte mi qsc usa 1300 probada con 93v rectificados y y 8 transistores 4 2s3858 y 4 de su complemento salio de una sonido nitido y bajo fuerte luego subo las fotos ok 

saludos


----------



## Arthas

aqui subo los links donde pueden ver la tarjeta lista y montada






comenten 
saludos


----------



## Arthas

josesoto dijo:
			
		

> recuerden que el capacitor 18p debe ser mas de 200 voltios


 
q mas compañero jose no se cual capacitor de 18p te refieres no hice el circuito tal cual el modelo usa 1300 original no el q anda por ahi 
de todas formas el capacitor de 27p tiene q ser e mas de 100v 

saludos


----------



## Libardo M

Arthas dijo:


> q mas compañero jose no se cual capacitor de 18p te refieres no hice el circuito tal cual el modelo usa 1300 original no el q anda por ahi
> de todas formas el capacitor de 27p tiene q ser e mas de 100v
> 
> saludos


 

Saludos Arthas

Una pregunta que tal de calentamiento presenta?? Que tanto calientan los drivers, a cuanto la estas cargando ?(8 Ω o 4Ω) que tanto calientan los transistores finales??

LM


----------



## Arthas

Que mas compañero libardo bueno te comento que el calentamiento de los drivers es normal claro con sus disipadores le estoy colocando carga  a 4 ohm y los finales calientan de acuerdo al volumen que lo ponga pero no se calientan como para quemarse 

saludes


----------



## mark7612

amigo si calibras bien las bias no te  calentaran  mucho hasta puedes utilizar en 2 Homios  poniendo un buen ventilador


----------



## Libardo M

Excelente, me parece una buena noticia porque yo habia probado un esquema, pero el que no tiene ajuste de bias y claro calentaba full los transistores drivers.
Pero con el el ajuste de bias en valores seguros debe trabajar de maravillas

Gracias por la respuesta Arthas.
Saludos


----------



## Edu-D

Saludos Arthas los diodos que van en la tarjeta utilizaste los 1N4934 ya que yo no los puedo encontrar y no se que diodo remplazar por este... tenia un par de diodos que saque de una QSC MX1500 vieja que recicle y se me perdieron por desgracia...
Saludos


----------



## josesoto

in4934
in4936
in4937
o busca en las tiendas de tu ciudad con el nombre de diodos de alta velocidad ej un diodo in4007 o in4004  mide 500 y el diodo in 4934 que es de alta velocidad mide  350  esa es la diferencia  por eso estos diodos son muy importantes que lo consigas, ya que a falta de estos diodos tu QSC calentara incluso sin conectar los parlantes,  y no regulara a cero,  otra opción puedes  sacar de los televisores  antiguos, suerte  y a no rendirse 
atte. jose soto


----------



## Libardo M

josesoto dijo:


> in4934
> in4936
> in4937
> o busca en las tiendas de tu ciudad con el nombre de diodos de alta velocidad ej un diodo in4007 o in4004 mide 500 y el diodo in 4934 que es de alta velocidad mide 350 esa es la diferencia por eso estos diodos son muy importantes que lo consigas, ya que a falta de estos diodos tu QSC calentara incluso sin conectar los parlantes, y no regulara a cero, otra opción puedes sacar de los televisores antiguos, suerte y a no rendirse
> atte. jose soto


 

Saludos 

Estuve mirando el datasheet de los diodos que mecionaste, efectivamente son de alta velocidad, con un tiempo de recuperacion de 150 nS, lo que les permite trabajar hasta 250 Khz tranquilamente. 
Ademas donde dice el Voltaje de polarizacion directa es de 1.0 V, no como tu dijiste de 0.35 V.

La verdad no se que tanta inferencia tenga en cuanto a caida de voltaje pero en frecuencia los diodos de la serie 400X pueden trabajar perfectamente.


----------



## Edu-D

josesoto dijo:


> in4934
> in4936
> in4937
> o busca en las tiendas de tu ciudad con el nombre de diodos de alta velocidad ej un diodo in4007 o in4004  mide 500 y el diodo in 4934 que es de alta velocidad mide  350  esa es la diferencia  por eso estos diodos son muy importantes que lo consigas, ya que a falta de estos diodos tu QSC calentara incluso sin conectar los parlantes,  y no regulara a cero,  otra opción puedes  sacar de los televisores  antiguos, suerte  y a no rendirse
> atte. jose soto



Muchas gracias por la respuesta compañero

Si me paso eso cuando la primera vez que la hice y me calentaba bastante pero nunca se me quemaron los transistores y no desarrollaba el sonido, pero la voy a hacer de nuevo y a utilizar los diodos rapidos porque utilizaba los 1n4004

Por desgracia no lo encuentro ninguna de esta serie...

Por cierto la phonic de la serie max son clones de la QSC pero calienta solo trabajandola a 4 ohmios utiliza los diodos FR157 es un diodo rapido.

Por suerte si tengo unos diodos en algunas placas de televisores antiguos que van en la parte del flyback y tienen 4...

Saludos y suerte


----------



## Libardo M

Lo del calentamiento excesivo se debio seguramente a un mal ajuste de bias,
Si necesitas un diodo rapido puedes usar FR108, son baratos y abundantes.


----------



## Arthas

Edu-D dijo:


> Saludos Arthas los diodos que van en la tarjeta utilizaste los 1N4934 ya que yo no los puedo encontrar y no se que diodo remplazar por este... tenia un par de diodos que saque de una QSC MX1500 vieja que recicle y se me perdieron por desgracia...
> Saludos


 
compañero edbh yo construi el esquema tal cual como esta en la pagina qsc del modelo USA1300 con diodos 1n4004 tal cual esta el plano y todo no modifique absolutamente nada cualquier inquietud preguntame y nos ayudamos 
saludos.



mark7612 dijo:


> amigo si calibras bien las bias no te calentaran mucho hasta puedes utilizar en 2 Homios poniendo un buen ventilador


 

pero como mi ampli nada mas tengo 8 transistores no me gustaria ponerlo a 2 ohm por falta de transistores.


----------



## josesoto

Paa los que les gusta lo original   ya viene lo demas

voy tratar de enviar  completo, les comento que esta potencia no es 1300 es 2000 watts


----------



## josesoto

el otro lado,  es cosa de unir y listo

Bueno aqui les envio  digramma y pcb  de qsc 1300   espero que alguien se anime a  constuilos, atte. jose soto

me parece que este positivo les servira


----------



## Edu-D

Muy buen aporte josesoto y la QSC 1300 si tienes razon que es de 2000W solo que en bridge que bota 1300w sera por eso que el modelo es 1300 y por cierto cuantos transistores seria bueno ponerle a cada canal...

Saludes...


----------



## yacc0608

amigo josé 
cordial saludo 

mi pregunta es-cuanto es la medida total de la pcb?

amigo josé la verdad no se como hacer para sacar completo el pcb, ps no se las medidas y ademas creo que es muy grande!!! me gustaria saberlo por que quiero armarlo.

de ante mano muchas gracias por su ayuda...


----------



## Arthas

buenas compañeros del foro les escribo porque he tenido inconvenientes con la qsc 1300 ultimamente se estan calentando los rieles de aluminio de los transistores de potencia sin meterle volumen alto las bias miden 0.68 v cada driver y la verdad no se q sea le he cambiado varios componentes como  las resistencias q van a los emisores de los drivers a ver depronto estaban dañadas y nada (6r8 ohm) alguna ayuda si alguien le pasa lo mismo bienvenida sea 
saludos


----------



## Edu-D

A mi me pasaba lo mismo el disipador me calenta bastantito sin sonido por eso lo deje a un lado puede ser por los diodos 1n4004 que van en los driver ya que en todos son diodos rapidos... prueba con los diodos 1N4934 ya el compañero josesoto esperimento sobre el calentamiento y recomendo reemplazarlos por estos...
Saludos


----------



## Arthas

si compañero edud lo que hice fue cambiarle los 2 diodos 4004 que van al control de 100 ohm por los 1n4937 y la verdad santo remedio bajaron la temperatura y las bias quedaron a 0.61v por driver 
saludos

ahora la falla que veo es que el bajo sale ripiado cuando le subo el volumen ahora no se que sea anteriormente con los 4004 el sonido es bueno perocalientan los drivers finales cualquier ayuda comenten


----------



## Edu-D

Prueba con un capacitor de mas voltaje creo que le pusiste uno de 27pf a 200 voltios... Los originales que vienen son de 27 pf a 500 voltios...
Saludos


----------



## Arthas

hay si me me corcha compañero edu-d aca en barranquilla de vaina se consiguen a 50v ceramicos de ahi  para delante nada tendre q buscar otras opciones o dejar tirado el proyecto la verdad que la qsc 1700 q posteo oscar suena de maravillas y esta qsc 1300 da muchas trabas ahi vere que hacer 

saludos


----------



## Edu-D

Bueno estamos iguales porque aca de ese voltaje es dificil de conseguir y tenia pensado poner dos en paralelo uno de 10 pf y otro de 18 pf de estos yo si tengo a ese voltaje y si se encuentran... Prueba asi para ver como te va porque el de 27 pf tiene un 5% de tolerancia el que lleva

Saludos


----------



## josesoto

cuando  no los consigo de 27p  los coloco de 100p   y listo  ahoa paa uqe no salga el sonido mas  tienes que loca capacitores 222n  en paralelo con el  3.3oh


----------



## Arthas

compañero jose soto se mas especifico en cuanto a la conexion en paralelo de 2n2 con cual resistencia ? te soy mas especifico hice el plano original no el modificado coin cual resistencia de 3.3 ohm? 

saludos


----------



## JUANCHO7

saludos a todos los del foro , compañero arthas usted es de barranquilla pues estamos cerca yo soy nuevo en el foro y soy de cartagena quisiera que ayudaras quiero armar un amplificador de alta potencia que tenga unos 16 - 24 transistores, he leido sobre los que aqui han publicado qsc 1300 y 1700, peavey, y parecen que tienen problemas, espero me colabores si puedes facilitarme un circuito impreso con su lista de componentes que se consigan en el mercado, que sea de alta potencia y probado de que este perfecto sin problemas, mi proyecto es para amplificar consolas de microfonos, y instrumentos musicales, tengo 8 bafles 4 de 18" por 500w, y 4 de 15" por 300w, 4 monitores de 12", parlante phillis 3 tornillos, etc bueno esto es para campañas cristianas y nececito alta potencia porque hay plazas a campo abierto donde se nececita buen sonido, esto es para empezar despues armo tres amplificaciones mas te agradezco mucho quiero empezarlo a armar en mi casa te agradezco la ayuda Dios te bendiga

que preamplificador me recomiendan que tenga buena ganancia de impulso y que pre con tonos solo bajo y brillo que tambien funcione perfecto esto es para armar amplificaciones pequeñas porque aveces me la piden con pre de impulso y y con tonos, bueno yo las armo solo con el control de volumen y el cliente le compre una consola gracias por su ayuda


----------



## josesoto

6.8  5.6   en paralelo el 222 en poliester

a no olvidar  la salida del palante tiene que estar con  resistecia de 10oh 2w  y capacitores 104 a tierra   esto en serie y sobre los esistores de 3.3oh 5.6oh 6.8oh  yo los coloco 222 de poliester  en paralelo


----------



## Arthas

por eso son las resistencias que van a los emisores del los driver? es dcir tengo que cambiar la de 470 picos y la de 10 nanos y poner los de 2.2 nanos 

saludos

la parte de la inductora con las resistencias de 2ohm ya la tengo



JUANCHO7 dijo:


> saludos a todos los del foro , compañero arthas usted es de barranquilla pues estamos cerca yo soy nuevo en el foro y soy de cartagena quisiera que ayudaras quiero armar un amplificador de alta potencia que tenga unos 16 - 24 transistores, he leido sobre los que aqui han publicado qsc 1300 y 1700, peavey, y parecen que tienen problemas, espero me colabores si puedes facilitarme un circuito impreso con su lista de componentes que se consigan en el mercado, que sea de alta potencia y probado de que este perfecto sin problemas, mi proyecto es para amplificar consolas de microfonos, y instrumentos musicales, tengo 8 bafles 4 de 18" por 500w, y 4 de 15" por 300w, 4 monitores de 12", parlante phillis 3 tornillos, etc bueno esto es para campañas cristianas y nececito alta potencia porque hay plazas a campo abierto donde se nececita buen sonido, esto es para empezar despues armo tres amplificaciones mas te agradezco mucho quiero empezarlo a armar en mi casa te agradezco la ayuda Dios te bendiga
> 
> 
> 
> que preamplificador me recomiendan que tenga buena ganancia de impulso y que pre con tonos solo bajo y brillo que tambien funcione perfecto esto es para armar amplificaciones pequeñas porque aveces me la piden con pre de impulso y y con tonos, bueno yo las armo solo con el control de volumen y el cliente le compre una consola gracias por su ayuda


 
bienvenido compañero juancho de los esquemas probados por mi son la qsc 1700 que trabaja con 16 transistores por tarjeta y 93v + y - , y la peavey 1200 publicada por jhon mulato ya que exisate una publicada por oscar monsalvo que tambien sale de una, la cual trabaja con 75v + y - con 8 transistores por canal.

bueno aqui en el foro realice el pre gemini p700 publicado por ricardodeni y la verdad suena de maravillas tambien hay uno posteado por oscar monsalvo que es un peavey x700 si me acuerdo bien busca en el foro hay muchos solo te digo estos por q los he probado 

saludos


----------



## Libardo M

Oye Arthas probablemente el problema del calentamiento se deba a que tu amplificador esta oscilando, tal vez por que se daño alguno de los capacitores que tenias en la tarjeta, te aseguraste de instalarlos con un voltaje nominal adecuado por encima del que van a trabajar. 

saludos


----------



## audiobis

que tal Arthas saludos tengo unas  preguntas para ti ya que veo que tu realisaste el proyecto de la pevay 1200 

1) con cuanto voltaje la trabajaste ?

2)la puedo trabajar con 12 transistores ?

3) con 10 amperios en la fuente trabajara bien ?

espero que me asesores por que quiero armar este gran amplificador te adjunto algunas fotos de los transistores y el gabinete para el proyecto


----------



## Arthas

Libardo M dijo:


> Oye Arthas probablemente el problema del calentamiento se deba a que tu amplificador esta oscilando, tal vez por que se daño alguno de los capacitores que tenias en la tarjeta, te aseguraste de instalarlos con un voltaje nominal adecuado por encima del que van a trabajar.
> 
> saludos


 

amigo libardo los cambie casi todos los capacitores ceramicos cuando le coloco los 1n4004 suena barbaro pero empieza la calentura de los rieles aluminio sin volumen



audiobis dijo:


> que tal Arthas saludos tengo unas preguntas para ti ya que veo que tu realisaste el proyecto de la pevay 1200
> 
> 1) con cuanto voltaje la trabajaste ?
> 
> 2)la puedo trabajar con 12 transistores ?
> 
> 3) con 10 amperios en la fuente trabajara bien ?
> 
> espero que me asesores por que quiero armar este gran amplificador te adjunto algunas fotos de los transistores y el gabinete para el proyecto


 

que mas compañero la peavey 1200 que arme la alimente con 92v+ y - con 8 trasistores 2sc3858 y su complemento la hice monofonica como la piensas hacer tu?. 
saludos te quedo muy bien el montaje bien ordenado. Esos capacitores de la fuente que tal son, colocales sanwa son mejor calidad.


----------



## audiobis

que tal amigo gracias por responderme mi proposito es hacer la pevay monofonica pienso utilizar 12 transistores y una fuente de +90 y -90 para trabajarla a 4 homios tengo unas dudas 

Que referencia son estos diodo??

algo que no tengo muy claro de cuanto es este condensador

las resistencias limitadoras de voltage a los diodos zener son de 3.3k o de 4.7k


----------



## Arthas

audiobis dijo:


> que tal amigo gracias por responderme mi proposito es hacer la pevay monofonica pienso utilizar 12 transistores y una fuente de +90 y -90 para trabajarla a 4 homios tengo unas dudas
> 
> Que referencia son estos diodo??
> 
> algo que no tengo muy claro de cuanto es este condensador
> 
> las resistencias limitadoras de voltage a los diodos zener son de 3.3k o de 4.7k


 
Que mas audiobis son diodos 1n4148 y las resistencias que lleva son de 3k9/5w si no que le puse esas pero originalmente llena son de 3k5 y si vas a usar ese vlatje cambia los transistores driver por unos mas fuertes de mas watios 
saludos


----------



## audiobis

que tal arthas saludos tengo un problema ya compre todos los componentes para armar la pevay 1200 publicada por jhon mulato pero no consigo el integrado TL072 conseguí el NE5532 original sera que me sirve o es necesario el TL072


----------



## erick xavier

si te sirve son similares puedes mirar y comparar buscando el datasheet de cada uno..


----------



## audiobis

gracias por responder amigo erick pero tengo otra duda cual es el método de conexión de los transistores de potencia de la pevay 1200 y si la conexión de parlante es por centro de los filtros de la fuente como la de la qsc? me lo podrían explicar por que no lo tengo muy claro esta pregunta es para el amigo arthas ya que el la armo gracias de ante mano


----------



## Arthas

audiobis dijo:


> gracias por responder amigo erick pero tengo otra duda cual es el método de conexión de los transistores de potencia de la pevay 1200 y si la conexión de parlante es por centro de los filtros de la fuente como la de la qsc? me lo podrían explicar por que no lo tengo muy claro esta pregunta es para el amigo arthas ya que el la armo gracias de ante mano


 
compañero busca en el tema peavey 1200 ahi hay un esquema de conexion de la peavey de tods formas el ne5532 te sirve o colocale un tl082 te sirve bien recuerda la peavey la salida es por centro de filtros y los emisores son tierra 

saludos


----------



## mark7612

Bueno Amigos de Vuelta  he armado Las dos tarjeta de QSC1300 el otro me saler Perfecto Pero la otra me Sale medi Gangoso  cuando levanto volumen sale somo si estaria respando algo a los parlantes quisiera sus ayudas estaria agradecido


----------



## Arthas

al fin pude cuadrar la qsc 1300 me toco ponerle diodos 1n4937 por los 4004 q*UE* van junto con el control de bias y los otros 4004 q*UE* van a salida los cambie por fr105 y asi funciona bien las bias quedaron en 0.61 v y calienta normal al fin ta sonando como debe.
saludos


----------



## audiobis

podrias colocar alguna imagen por favor 


> al fin pude cuadrar la qsc 1300 me toco ponerle diodos 1n4937 por los 4004 qUE van junto con el control de bias y los otros 4004 qUE van a salida los cambie por fr105 y asi funciona bien las bias quedaron en 0.61 v y calienta normal al fin ta sonando como debe.
> saludos



podrias colocar fotos por favor


----------



## Arthas

audibis mira la foto de mi tarjeta ahi se ven los diodos que le cambie guiate por el esquema original no el clonado que hay por ahi

saludos


----------



## carlos emilio

la serie usa de qsc montada casera calienta por los dos diodos que sierran las bases de los tr drivers tienen que se tipo damper de tv 1n4934 1n4936  by series andan

no se como subir los esquema si alguien fuera tan amable de explicarme se lo agradesco


----------



## Edu-D

Compañero arthas no has comparado la tarjeta original de la QSC 1300 con la master sin inyectores que tal trabajan yo solo tengo la master con una fuente +-106 DC y tiene muy buena calidad
Saludos


----------



## Arthas

que mas edu-h bueno no he hecho las comparaciones pero por ahi palomo hizo un comentario mas o menos respecto a la qsc vs master lee en temas anteriores cuando haga la comparacion les comento ok 
saludos


----------



## ALIEM

Amplificador probado de 1300 W complementario para 16 transistores tipo híbrido, ya que tiene entrada tipo RCA y conexión de transistores de salida tipo QSC y PEAVEY.

A diferencia de los últimos no necesita ajustes en las bias por lo que se presta para armarlo sin necesidad de muchos conocimientos de electrónica.

Aunque ha sido probado, este power se debe manejar bajo la responsabilidad y cuidado del que lo arme ya que un error al conectarlo genera un corto de 184 VDC. Lo mismo sucede si utiliza transistores falsos los cuales no aguantan la exigencia de los drivers.

Si tiene dudas sobre la calidad de sus transistores vea el artículo: Probador de transistores de potencia BJT

Tome las precuaciones acostumbradas para este tipo de circuitos:
Vea: Cómo probar nuestro amplificador de modo seguro
Fusibles y serie de prueba antes del montaje definitivo

compañeros  encontré esto  en una  pagina  de  interne  que  me  dice  que  la  tarjeta modificada qcs si  funciona, les  pregunto   alos  compañeros  que  la  an  armado   que  de  sierto  tiene  esto  y  también  quisiera  saber  si  hay  alguna  deferencia en  la  calidad  de  sonido  entre  la qsc modificada y  la  original, compadre  ago  esta  pregunta  porque me ley  toda  esta  pagina  y unos  dicen  que   los  driver  calienta mucho  y  que  an  tenido  mucho  problema  con  esta  tarjeta , compañero  digo esto  porque  ami me  conviene  armar  la  que no  tiene  ajuste  de  via  porque  todavía  no  se  calibrar  mucho,  y  me  ley  la  pagina  ajunte y  puesta  en  marcha  de  una  etapa  de  salida  y  todavía  quede  un  poco  fallo, y  no  me  gustaría   aprender  con  este amplificador   que  ya  he  escuchado  mucha  cosas  malas  del


----------



## ALIEM

bueno   compañeros  la  verdad  que   este  circuito  qsc 1300 si  tiene  complicaciones   hay  mucha confusión  en cuanto  ha  este  circuito,   primero señores,   si  este  circuito  es  supuestamente  original   el  debe  de  funciona,  al menos  que  tenga  algo  cambiado, bueno  les  cuento, que  aquí  todavía  no  se  sabe  cual  es  el  diagrama  original  del  qsc 1300 ,y  mucho  menos  el pcb ,el  señor arthas dice  que  el  armo el  origina, pero  un  señor  llamado  José  soto  dice  haber armado  la  original también , al  igual  que el  señor   edu d, en  un comentario  el  señor  José  soto  le  dice  ha  arthas  que  el capacitor  de  18  picos  debe  ser  de  mas  de 200 voltios ,y  arthas  responde  no se  de cual capacitor  de  18 picos   te  refieres , entonces  aquí  es  donde  yo  me  pregunto  porque  si las  dos  tarjetas  son  supuestamente  original   una  me  tiene  un  capacitor 27 picos  y  la  otra  me  tiene  uno  de  18  pico   en  el  mismo  sitio ,compañero  vamos  hacer  un  poquito  mas  especifico en  cuanto  a  estas  cosas, yo   sugiero  que  digan  este  es  el modificado  y  este  es el  original ,  pero  hay  otra cosa  que  no  me  cuadra, si  este  circuito  viene  original con  cierta  pieza y  hay  personas  que  lo  armaron   y  no  le  funciona   señores   quedo  mal   armado,   para  que  tiene que  esta  haciendo  modificaciones  si  este  circuito  originalmente funciona  al menos  que  el  que  lo publico  lo  publique  con  malas  intenciones  para  que nadie  lo  arme  alterándoles  las  piezas  del  circuito  esa   es  la  única  forma   entonces  yo  le  pregunto  alos  compañeros   cual  el  diagrama  original  del  circuito  y  el  pcb  por  favor  si  no  es  mucha  molestia,  espero  no  haber  violado  las  normas  del  foro,   señores  lo  único  que  quiero es aclarar     cual  es  el  el  pcv  original  y  el diagrama  original  mas  nada   porque  me  estoy  gastando  una  fortuna  para  arma  mi  amplificador  y  no quiero  que  esa fortuna se me  convierta  en  candela   o en humo   solo  quería  decirle  eso


----------



## Edu-D

Saludos

Primeramente José soto hizo la QSC 1300 hibrida esta trabaja con modificaciones que han hecho para eliminar el ajuste de bias....

El compañero Arthas armo la original sin modificacion alguno solo reemplazo los diodos del diagrama original por otros para que el ajuste de bias quedara bien...

El diagrama original tiene un capacitor de 27 pico de 500 voltios...
Aqui esta el diagrama
Ver el archivo adjunto QSC USA1300.pdf


----------



## Arthas

Bien dicho compañero edu solo cambie los 4004 que van con el control de 100 oh por unos diodos 4937 que son diodos rapidos, lo demas esta igualitico al diagrama original. La otra es la qsc 1300 que publico jhon mulato la cual anulo el cuadre de bias y el balanceo de entrada de audio que tambien funciona ya es decision tuya hacer la que mas te guste y convenga, la verdad yo la arme y suena bien lo unico es que debes colocarles disipadores a los transistores driver porque calientan bastante.

saludos


----------



## Arthas

todo esta como la original lo unico que no tiene es la ntc de 50 ohm que la cambie por una resistencia de 51 ohm lo demas es igualita al plano. Lo que pasa es que hice otro plano pero es igual con todos los componentes ese es el que voy a subir.


----------



## Arthas

a ya si no se ve ya que proteus pone un control que sus patas son muy reducidad entonces al ponerle el control que es se pasa el tamaño del puesto por proteus.


----------



## KERLY

josesoto dijo:
			
		

> 250 dolares,  se ve grande, pero  en la placa ya esta casi todo  a comparacion de la placa simple  es mas completo ah solo tenemos que cambiar lo transitores en forma de platillo por los 2sc 5200 y 2sa1943



Quemas compaÑeros para los que me puedan colaborar  una preguntica esta qsc aparte de los fitros que lleva en el plano original que son de 2200micro a 100v en total 8, hay que colocarle por aparte  los filtros  de la fuente de poder: confused: y si hay que colocarlos  de cuantos micro promedio para ua carga de 4Ω  (2 parlantes de 18 de 1200wrms) otra cosita  los filtros esos de 2200micro  a 100v no los consigo,  los puedo reemplazar por uno de 10000micro a 100v.... les agradescos


----------



## Arthas

son los mismos de 2200 uf de la fuente no llevas mas por otro lado si no los consigues ponles de 6800 uf a 100v, le pones 6 o si tienes pa los 8 ponselos es mejor poner 6 que 2.


----------



## KERLY

Arthas dijo:


> son los mismos de 2200 uf de la fuente no llevas mas por otro lado si no los consigues ponles de 6800 uf a 100v, le pones 6 o si tienes pa los 8 ponselos es mejor poner 6 que 2.



gracias compañero  pero todavia sigo con una pequeña dudita si no estoy mal eso 8 filtros de 2200micro a 100v no es la red Zoobel que le  ayuda a estabilizar la impedancia de la carga que vé la salida del ampli bueno asi  lo comento el compañero oscar en el post de la qsc 1700 que hizo un esquema con dibujo y por consiguiente lleva su fuente con su respectivos filtrado


----------



## Arthas

mira esta foto de la qsc 1700 original solo 8 filtros es la fuente no tiene mas

mira la qsc 1310 usa, son casi las misma configuracion te ayudan las fotos 

saludos

la otra parte seria la bobina inductora


----------



## KERLY

Arthas dijo:


> mira esta foto de la qsc 1700 original solo 8 filtros es la fuente no tiene mas
> 
> mira la qsc 1310 usa, son casi las misma configuracion te ayudan las fotos
> 
> saludos
> 
> la otra parte seria la bobina inductora



listo compañero arthas no hay mas duda plano original +fotos de ambos esquemas originales me doy por bien cerbido y en cuanto alos filtro los averigue de 6800/100v voy a ver si compro los 8 para una etapa..... te agradezco  la colaboracion


----------



## Arthas

Publico la qsc 1300 usa para el que la quiera armar mcou subes fotos del armado 

la resistencia de 10k ue esta cerca del gain es de 15k ok ojo eso


----------



## KERLY

Arthas dijo:
			
		

> mcou mañana la publico ya organice los componentes y todo para que no haya inconvenientes ok
> 
> kerly que bueno que despejaras la dudas si comprale los de 6800 uf a 100v ojala sean sanwa son muy buenos
> 
> saludos



si compañero son sanwha los cotizo un primo alla en barranquilla , ahora que tocamos el temas de los filtros marca sanwha de casualidad contigo no podre averiguar filtros de 80v a 15000micro o 100v a 15000micro o125-135v a 10000micro marca sanwha o de buena calidad si no hay de los sanwha


----------



## Arthas

aca en bquilla consigues los sanwa  de 10000uf a 100v en 25000 pesos en surtiradio y los de 6800uf a 100v son a 17000 pesos los de 125v te los averiguo a ver cuando vaya al centro ok.
te recomiendo los sanwa ya que tengo en el momento 2 de 10000uf a 100v en mi qsc rmx 1450 con 93v rectificados por rama y 9 amperios  el trafo y no me quejo y eso que me falta mas filtrado minimo 4 para 8 transistores 
saludos.


----------



## Arthas

Bueno compa ambas suenan de maravillas tienen buen bajo no te sabria decir cual es mejor depronto un poco la 1700 tien mejor  cuadre de bias por tener un control mas y mas diodos. una ves un amigo le llevaron una maquina de 32 transistores con un par de drivers qsc 1300 segun mi amigo al man se las hizo un man de las nieves yo la vi pero tenia modificaciones. Bueno la probamos con 6 bajos de 12" avc de 1000 watts pero las cajas eran tipo cerwin y sonaba duro pero no proyectaba ahi mismo daba un golpe fuerte, bueno luego dijimos probemos la 1700 con los mismos bajos y la misma maquina solo quitando el driver y probamos la 1700. Para mi concepto de la prueba la 1700 proyectaba el audio lejos sonaba duro no se escuchaba escandalosa si no bien buen audio buen bajo para que. Ojo hago la comparacion de la 1700 conla 1300 pero modificada no la original sacada igualita de plano .  
compa haga ambos dirvier y nos da tu opinion animate no te decepcionaras.

saludos

no quiero menospreciar el aporte del compañero jhon ni nada por el estilo solo hice una comparacion de lo que estaba en el momento.


----------



## mcou

Arthas dijo:


> Publico la qsc 1300 usa para el que la quiera armar mcou subes fotos del armado
> 
> la resistencia de 10k ue esta cerca del gain es de 15k ok ojo eso



que tal compañéro muchas gracias un buen aportazo te felicito buena PCB!!!

una pregunta hay ya no hay ningun problema, osea no hay que modificar nada solo la resistencias de 10k por la de 15k lo demas esta bien.??????


----------



## mcou

Arthas dijo:
			
		

> solo eso mas nada lo demas esta bien



que tal, tengo una pregunta y a la misma ves una duda cuantos amperios consume la qsc usa 1300 en 2Ohm ya que leei porai que mas o menos 22 amperios pero mi duda es por que en el esquematico original presentan los tramsformadores de 15 amperios cada uno incluso asta los fusibles son de 15 amperios 

saludos


----------



## clother

Hola amigos foristas quisiera saber si el amplificador Hibrido de 1300w de ladetec se puede alimentar con +/-105vdc.. y tambien las resistencias variables que tienen para que sirven o que regulaciones se le tienen que hacer. gracias de antemano


----------



## Arthas

redondea tu pregunta la hibrida no tiene potenciometros que regulen y si te refieres a la clon de la original el potenciometro o resistencia variable regula la correinte en reposo del amplificador. Ahora vuelve y pregunta de nuevo .


----------



## clother

Arthas dijo:


> redondea tu pregunta la hibrida no tiene potenciometros que regulen y si te refieres a la clon de la original el potenciometro o resistencia variable regula la correinte en reposo del amplificador. Ahora vuelve y pregunta de nuevo .



me refiero a este hibrido hermanos


----------



## clother

Arthas dijo:
			
		

> el unico control que lleva es el de volumen mas nada 20k



Gracias hermano y con Respecto...a la alimentacion crees que soporte los +/-105vcc.? y este hibrido porque no usa un ajuste de corriente de reposo que es diferente? de antemano gracias disculpen mi ignorancia


----------



## Libardo M

Saludos

De soportarlo, tal vez pero si no tiene ajuste de bias, hay recalentamiento por exceso de corriente en reposo(bias), ya me paso.

En este diseño le anularon el ajuste de bias, pero te digo que funciona asi, pero sin trabajar , ya el disipador se calienta mucho.
Es mejor armar el clon del original por algo le pusieron ahi el ajuste.

LM


----------



## clother

Libardo M dijo:


> Saludos
> 
> De soportarlo, tal vez pero si no tiene ajuste de bias, hay recalentamiento por exceso de corriente en reposo(bias), ya me paso.
> 
> En este diseño le anularon el ajuste de bias, pero te digo que funciona asi, pero sin trabajar , ya el disipador se calienta mucho.
> Es mejor armar el clon del original por algo le pusieron ahi el ajuste.
> 
> LM



Entiendo hermano muchisimas gracias entonces cual me recomiendas... ya que pienso alimentarlo con +/-105 si se puede depende que me digan ustedes que conocen del tema


----------



## Arthas

tienes que mirar las resistencias de 3k5 /5w las cuales le entran el voltaje, que luego van hacia los zener de 15v y aumentarla un poco debido a que le vas a incrementar el voltaje y si hacer la que tiene ajuste de bias para evitar excesos temperatura y corriente reposo. Si te das cuenta y miras los esquemas de la qsc 1400 o la usa 900 tiene reisitencias de 3k/2w con un voltaje de 76 v ahi tenes una idea de los cambios que hay que hacerle.


----------



## Libardo M

teoricamente funcionaria cambiando los transistores drivers por unos que  soporten los 210VDC de las dos fuentes, que soporten mas disipacion de  potencia, subirles un poco el valor de las resistencias de polarizacion  de los zener de 15 V, digamos a 3.9K.
Tal vez subir a 5W los resitores de emisor de los drivers, habria que simularlo

Investiga y me comentas
LM


PD saludos al amigo ARTHAS


----------



## Arthas

correcto optaria por los 2sc5200 o los mjl21194 y complemento como drivers y como unas resistencias 3k9/5w como propone el amigo libardo si hay que simular 

saludos


----------



## Libardo M

Saludos arthas

Estoy diseñando un PCb de la 1300, integrando todo en una sola tarjeta de 25x15 aproximadamente con 12 transistores por canal, me la sugirio un amigo, asi se evitan cableados excesivos. y esteticamente bien.

Que opinas, esta en fase de diseño.

LM


----------



## Libardo M

Exacto, es mas o menos parecido al pCB original, claro que a diferencia de aquel, este lleva transistores planos(encapsulado To247P).
Y he omitido lel circuito de proteccion para hacerlo mas sencillo.
En cuanto este listo lo comparto con todos ustedes.
Saludos

PD: La idea era que cupieran dos de estos en un chasis de 44cm de ancho, dejando el espacio para el transfo.

LM


----------



## clother

Libardo M dijo:


> teoricamente funcionaria cambiando los transistores drivers por unos que  soporten los 210VDC de las dos fuentes, que soporten mas disipacion de  potencia, subirles un poco el valor de las resistencias de polarizacion  de los zener de 15 V, digamos a 3.9K.
> Tal vez subir a 5W los resitores de emisor de los drivers, habria que simularlo
> 
> Investiga y me comentas
> LM
> 
> 
> PD saludos al amigo ARTHAS



GRACIAS...!!!! aplicando una relacion de resistencia voltaje por regla de tres para no hacer los calculos de cero me da 3.951k ohms. y pienso hacer el clon del QSC Original con el control de corriente de reposo. y aumentar la resistencia R49 de 450 ohms/5w a 500 ohms/5w para evitar distorcion ya que al aumentar el voltaje aumentara la amplitud de onda y los caps de salida de 100v por unos de 200v.  tengo en mente cambiar R16, Y R17 que son de 22 ohms por unas de 27 ohms. usar el 2sc5200 y complemento como drivers y usar los mismos en la etapa de potencia ya que soportan 230vce y 15 Ic y disipa 150w es muy similar a los que usa originalmente la Usa 1300 con la unica diferencia el encapsulado. que opinan?? lo podre usar a 2 ohms? y cuanta potencia dara? si alguien me puede ayudar con la simulacion ya que no tengo programas etoy limitado de ellos  en 2 semanas pienso montar esta joya y hare un impreso nuevo que pienso compartirlo con ustedes


----------



## Arthas

segun el modelo rmx 2450 que trabaja maximo o en linea alta con 110 volt las resistencias que van a los emisores les podrias poner las mismas 22 ohm, en cuanto a los capacitores les puedes poner de 120 v siempre y cuando sena buena marca te trabajarian bien y referente a los transistores potencia si son originales los 5200 puedes ponerlos pero si consigues otros mejores como los mjl mejor aun tiene mas fiabilidad y disipan mas potencia. Por ultimo en cuanto a las resistencia que va a la salida que normalmente lleva 450 ohm a 5w la rmx2450 lleva 3 resistencias en paralelo de 2.2k a 5w toma esta idea y calcula tu nueva resistencia para tu ampli modificado.

saludos


----------



## clother

Arthas dijo:


> segun el modelo rmx 2450 que trabaja maximo o en linea alta con 110 volt las resistencias que van a los emisores les podrias poner las mismas 22 ohm, en cuanto a los capacitores les puedes poner de 120 v siempre y cuando sena buena marca te trabajarian bien y referente a los transistores potencia si son originales los 5200 puedes ponerlos pero si consigues otros mejores como los mjl mejor aun tiene mas fiabilidad y disipan mas potencia. Por ultimo en cuanto a las resistencia que va a la salida que normalmente lleva 450 ohm a 5w la rmx2450 lleva 3 resistencias en paralelo de 2.2k a 5w toma esta idea y calcula tu nueva resistencia para tu ampli modificado.
> 
> saludos



gracias. osea dejare la resistencia de base de 22 ohms y las resistencias de emisor pienso dejarlas a 0.47 ohms/5w claro mayor resistencia mayor caida de tension asi para protejer los tr de salida. tambien usare caps de 120v claro de buena calidad propios qsc. estoy comparando los 2 diagramas y veo que el rmx 2450 lleva esas tres resistencias en paralelo porque hay un nodo en la que se dividen 2 diodos 1n4148 que son diodos rapidos. y si te fijas esos diodos van a una ciruiteria mas compleja de regulacion de voltaje ya que se alimenta con  110v. la cual en la usa 1300 solo lleva una resistencia de 3.5k/5w porque se alimenta con 93v.

Hermano Arthas creo que la temperatura se te fue arriba por no usar la NTC y dandole seguimiento el tema observe que cambiastes los diodos 1n4004 (D6,D5) que van en serie a la resistencia de ajuste de bias de  tu usa 1300. pero si ponemos la ntc el ajuste de bias seria de 0.8v mas o menos  para controlar el factor termico. hare lo mismo que tu si no consigo la NTC.


----------



## Arthas

pues cuando le coloque los 1n4004 el embalamiento termico era rapido y las bias me median minimo 0.69 v se calentaban los trnsistores de potencia al cabo de 3 min mas o menos al cambiarselos por 1n4936, logre 0.61v en las bias y adios temperatura de los trasistores potencia. En cuanto a las ntc no se consiguen por aca facilmente si acaso de 2da mano y recaras .


----------



## clother

Arthas dijo:


> pues cuando le coloque los 1n4004 el embalamiento termico era rapido y las bias me median minimo 0.69 v se calentaban los trnsistores de potencia al cabo de 3 min mas o menos al cambiarselos por 1n4936, logre 0.61v en las bias y adios temperatura de los trasistores potencia. En cuanto a las ntc no se consiguen por aca facilmente si acaso de 2da mano y recaras .



mmm ya entiendo hermano por aqui tengo varias que le he sacado a unos power viejos y otras que van en el transformador toroidal de las fuentes switching de los amplificadores para carros. espero tener alli una de 50 ohms..  y pues solo esos dos diodos cambiastes?? esos 0.61v que conseguistes fueron de la base de los drivers a el punto medio del trasformador o comun?


----------



## Edu-D

Arthas dijo:


> pues cuando le coloque los 1n4004 el embalamiento termico era rapido y las bias me median minimo 0.69 v se calentaban los trnsistores de potencia al cabo de 3 min mas o menos al cambiarselos por 1n4936, logre 0.61v en las bias y adios temperatura de los trasistores potencia. En cuanto a las ntc no se consiguen por aca facilmente si acaso de 2da mano y recaras .


Lo malo de esta resistencia termica que es un poco dificil de conseguir yo apenas tengo una que saque de una QSC dañada de un amigo pronto voy a armar este circuito ya estoy haciendo la placa pronto subire fotos y comentare
saludos...


----------



## Arthas

en la qsc tierra son los colectores no centro de filtros

esperamos las fotos compañero edu-h y las pruebas con la ntc para ver que cambios en la temperatura hace .


----------



## clother

Arthas dijo:


> en la qsc tierra son los colectores no centro de filtros
> 
> es verdad tenes rrazon el punto medio del transformador es el que va a el positivo del parlante. entonces tu medistes del colector de los transitorea de salida con la base de los driver? disculpa tanta molestia


----------



## Edu-D

Bueno aqui hay ya un adelante de la tarjeta qsc 1300 que estoy armando todavia me faltan algunas piezas......

Saludos


----------



## mcou

también aquí les va un avance de la USA 1300 empeze hoy gracias a la gran colaboración del compañero Arthas que sin duda alguna esa pcb esta muy buena 
SALUDOS







[/URL]%20%20Uploaded%20with%20ImageShack.us[/IMG]






[/URL]  [/IMG]











ahh quiero aclarar un pequeño error que tiene la mascara de componentes del amigo Arthas es algo sensillo y es en la posicion de el puente retificador hay que voltear el puente rectificador o el led, si lo ponen tal y como esta en la mascara el positivo de el led queda en el negativo de el puente rectificador
SALUDOS


----------



## mcou

aqui esta la qsc usa 1300 casi terminada  

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/picture13lz.jpg/

aqui esta la qsc usa 1300 casi terminada


----------



## Edu-D

En mi caso las resistencias que son de 75K y 21K estas las he puesto las originales que son de presicion...
El de 120n ya los tenia lo unico que no tengo es el de 27 pf que es de mica solo he encontrado los mismo que usa pero de 18 y de 10 estos que son de 500 voltios primero voy a provar con 18 pf y despues sumados los dos........
Lo malo que ahorita ando full la otra siguiente semana les comento que tal me quedo y lo armo completamente.......

Saludos y suertes en sus proyectos....


----------



## djpeluza

hola amigo disculpen necesito de su ayuda tengo un amplificador pyle pro pt610 y suena con defecto lo reviso y los transistores de salida están bien pero en lo que lo enciendo solo se empiezan a calentar los del lado positivo y los del lado negativo les llega corriente pero no parece que estuviera funcionando. si alguno sabe este problema por favor les agradeseria su ayuda


----------



## luisarnoldo

se *H*a dicho tanto de este amplificador aqui en el foro que hay demasiadas confu*S*iones yo quisiera sa*B*er si alquien tiene el diagrama ori*G*inal de este amplificador con la descripcion de ajustes listado de parte*S* y todo lo con*C*erniente al aparato en mencion yo tengo uno pero es demasiado grande es de 7.75 mb son 45 pa*G*inas donde espe*C*ifica todo pero lo *V*oy a recortar para su*B*irlo y es muy diferente al que esta circulando por internet atentamente luis arnoldo desde *G*uatemala


----------



## Edu-D

casi todas las QSC son parecidas a veces los confunden.....
Pero si no crees que son los originales descargalos en la pagina oficial de la QSC ahi lo puedes descargar gratis y sales de tus dudas, ya que este diagrama ya esta paginas anteriores el diagrama original...

Saludos


----------



## mcou

que tal amigos, tengo para decir que casi esta lista mis tarjetas solo me falta el capacitor de 27 pico que solo logro encontrarlo de 33 pico ese es el mas cerca que opinan?????

ahh ya solucione el de 120 nano, me conseguí uno de 100 y uno de 22 y listo ha ora por el de 27 solo encuentro el de 33 a 1000 voltios a mi entender creo que ese esta mas o meno la diferencia solo es de 6 picos creo que esta pasable, ustedes que opinan???


----------



## Edu-D

Estube probando la QSC 1300 original tuve algunos inconvenientos como siempre esta tiene como voltajes del integrado 5 y -8v no se regulaban +-15 despues ajustes de bias etc... tuve problemas con el sonido que no ingresaba despues que logre ajustar la fuente del integrado bias por mucho que la puse directo no tuve resultado por falta de tiempo lo que me toco hacerla QSC 1700 por no jugar mas....

Calentura lo normal probe con fuente +-92DC muy buen bajo mejor que la master me dejo muy bien satisfecho pronto subire fotos esta la probe con cargas de 4 ohmios con 10 transistores solo de prueba porque realmente le voy a poner 18 en total....

Aqui esta la QSC 1300 transformada en 1700


----------



## Arthas

edu que te paso con la qsc 1300 hicistes la que tu posteastes ? la verdad la que yo arme cuadro bien el bias y todo sono perfecto claro poniendole los diodos rapido los 1n4936 se bajo la temperatura pero bueno el fin la pudistes poner s asonar con unos cambios pero lograstes lo que querias 
saludos


----------



## alex2000

hola saludos a todos hoy me tome todo el dia para probar la qsc 1300, y tengo algunas dudas espero me ayuden a clararlas. como hago con la temperatura de los transistores de potencia, las bias en cuanto debebn de estar en su funcionamiento optimo como la modifico para estabilizarlas? el sonido si me gusto y quiero dejarla lista para colocarle 12 transistores saludos desde colombia.


----------



## alex2000

la de jhon mulato, la probe con dos transistores y una fuente de -50v y +50v y siento que se calientan los transistores o sera normal como es un circuito nuevo para mi, no se en realidad como es la temperatura normal. gracias amigo.


----------



## mcou

que tal compañeros les traigo malas noticias, haora estoy provando la qsc 1300 original y la verdad que no anda, la lampara siempre se queda ensendida no baja ni de relajo, revise los dios y estan bien, revise las pistas y estan bien haora no se que hacer talves me puedan ayudar..

saludos


----------



## mcou

aqui una foto disculpen la calidad fue con la camara web. Lo conecte tal como esta imagen:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-peavey-1200-hechizo-16687/index10.html


----------



## alex2000

Entonces segun lei en las paginas anteriores la  la clave de las bias estan en los diodos rapidos o todavia estoy errado o hay algo mas que ayude a estabilisarlas


----------



## Arthas

mcou ese driver sale de una revisa todo de nuevo que drivers usastes en la tarjeta revisa la posicion de los diodos y comentas otra ves ten en cuenta que al voltaje positivo de la fuente va a los transistores potencia negativos y el negativo de la fuente a los transistores potencia positivos el tierra son los colectores ojo con eso
saludos


----------



## mcou

ok los driver que estoy usando son los 2sc5200 y 2sa1943 todo esta tal y como esta en la mascara de componentes que tu posteaste cambie los driver por si acaso y nada sigue igual tambien revise las pista y estan bien, tambien prove sin los transistores de salida y nada sigue la lampara ensendida en corto


----------



## alex2000

ola respecto a la qsc 1300 modificada la que lleva el ic tl084 la he probado con exito pero mi duda es es necesario el condesador 152 que va al colector del driver, ya que cuando lo quito se estabilizan la bias, ademas he notado y he comparado con los otros planos y en unos va con una R 47H AL pnp y en este va al npn en cual de los dos es mas conveniente colocarlo. saludos desde colombia.


----------



## Arthas

bueno les comento que arme la qsc 1300 posteada por mi y suena perfecta ya que no se porque a mcou no le funciono por eso le refuto lo dicho con mi experiencia asi que hermano armela sin ningun inconveniente que ese driver suena bien mas tarde subo fotos 

saludos


----------



## Arthas

aqui las fotos prometidas de mi driver


----------



## Arthas

ajjaajja bueno hago las qsc que me gustan y son mas adsequibles en cuanto a componentes. hoy empiezo el armado de la 2450 rmx la cual hace rato que tengo ahi y no he armado 
saludos


----------



## Libardo M

Arthas disculpa la 2450 tiene algun tipo de switches o conmutadores?? clase G o H??
No recuerdo muy bien el plano

Si es asi, has logrado que te funcionen???


----------



## Arthas

que mas libardo por ahora la probare sin conmutadores ya que debo averiguar si se encuentran los componentes para los conmutadores ya empece a ponerle los componentes mas tarde subo fotos ok
saludos


----------



## YIROSHI

Gracias compañeros por responder tan rapidoes broma dejo un buen diagrama de la 1300por si a alguien le puede ser de ayuda o comparar algun componente


----------



## malesi

El circulo rojo imagino que es una confusión, ¿verdad?



Saludos


----------



## FELIBAR12

YIROSHI dijo:


> Gracias compañeros por responder tan rapidoes broma dejo un buen diagrama de la 1300por si a alguien le puede ser de ayuda o comparar algun componente


 Hay un error en r16/17.Deben ser de 22 ohm,y aparecen de 220 ohm


----------



## YIROSHI

Compañero para vos es un error pero hay ciertas modificaciones que se deben tener presentes cuando uno diseña etapas de este nivel que esconden ciertos valores originales, sirven de  mucho estos esquemas chinos ya que de ahi se derivan estas potencias para comparar ciertos componentes, en algunas fabricas de power amplifiers, ciertos componentes como semiconductores les cambian la serigrafia con laser y algunas resistencias las enmascaran porque lo hacen pues porque  en si solo la empresa que los fabrica tiene los valores originales de ensamble el resto son clones o copias de etapas del mercado, por eso lo subi compañero para que analicen y como nadie me contesto mi pregunta tambien lo subi para reanimar el foro


----------



## FELIBAR12

YIROSHI dijo:


> Compañero para vos es un error pero hay ciertas modificaciones que se deben tener presentes cuando uno diseña etapas de este nivel que esconden ciertos valores originales, sirven de mucho estos esquemas chinos ya que de ahi se derivan estas potencias para comparar ciertos componentes, en algunas fabricas de power amplifiers, ciertos componentes les cambian la serigrafia con laser porque lo hacen pues porque en si solo la empresa que los fabrica tiene los valores originales de ensamble el resto son clones o copias de etapas del mercado, por eso lo subi compañero para que analicen y como nadie me contesto mi pregunta tambien lo subi para reanimar el foro


Bueno,si de valores distintos se trata,existen muchos diagramas asi.En especial pasa con los diagramas de PEAVEY. Incluso,como dices,PEAVEY llego a fabricar sus propios transistores,o al menos mandarlos a hacer exclusivos.Ellos alteran valores,muestra conexiones erroneas,transistores invertidos,etc,pero creo yo que eso es con el proposito de evitar la copia y la pirateria.Eso se llama "despiste".Solo personal con ese conocimiento puede saber que esta mal en ese diagrama y "salirse" con la suya.Pero para una persona que no sabe y que intenta copiar puede ser dificil o imposible.Puesto que en su condicion de "ignorante" conecta tal cual como esta el diagrama sin analizar a fondo y puede que nunca le funcione su "clon".Una unica forma de averiguar que esta bien o mal es teniendo un prototipo funcionando y hacerle un analisis profundo comparandolo con los diagramas.

Respecto de ese diagrama para mi esta mal ese valor ahi.No tengo el criterio para decir que valor va alli pero tengo muchisimos diagramas de ese montaje,diferentes fabricantes y/o marcas,en los que dice que alli van un par de resistencias de 22 ohm Absolutamente en todos!.Inclusive he construido varias etapas las cuales tengo funcionando correctamente.Yo comprobe que alli va ese valor. De una cosa si estoy seguro,y es que conozco ese circuito al derecho y al reves.Se quien omite o simplifica las cosas,quien las hace completas,con todo y sus lujos.Se donde va todo,que le hace falta y cuando esta mal.

Curiosamente,alguna vez "clone" una etapa de un mixer potenciado y desisti porque no funciono estando todo tal cual el diagrama.Pasaron años y un dia me dio por mirar mi pcb abandonado y me di cuenta de que en lugar de soldar una resistencia cuyo valor correcto era de 22 ohm puse una de 220 ohm.Enseguida la cambie por la correcta,pare el proyecto de nuevo y ahora tengo una linda etapa de 200w funcionando a las mil maravillas!


----------



## YIROSHI

Compañero tienes toda la razon la Peavey es un casopero no solo PEAVEY ha llegado a fabricar sus componentes y alterarlos por la pirateriala gran mayoria lo hace, muy cierto compañero si alguna persona que no sepa de como se manejan muchos planos y se guian solo por un esquema que puede estar mal puede tener contratiempos, pero de eso se trata y de ahi se aprende compañero un error no es un error es una experiencia que hace que uno vaya adquiriendo conocimientos de niveles mas profesionales
Tienes toda la razon compañero no es solo analizar y analizar es tener un prototipo y funcionando, asi son los laboratorios de grandes empresas, hacen prototipos los someten a muchas pruebas y de ahi son los que salen al mercado, y la verdad se aprende mucho mas de su comportamiento al variar valores, si se va a realizar uno que sea muy eficaz, no por el simple hecho de que funciona, la idea es diseñarlos para aprender de ellos
Si compañero ese valor no es el correcto ahi va una resistencia es de precision y los fabricantes la colocan ahi para ir ajustando primero ciertos valores para no saturar el amplificador y siempre manejandolo con cargas fantasmas, y luego si poder ir regulando la Etapa hasta dejarla muy bien calibrada y de ahi colocar esas sodichas resistencias de precision, ya que si todos los semiconductores fuesen perfectos los valores serian estandar, por eso muchos compañeros simulan sus etapas le salen perfecto van a elaborarla y tienen que variar algun componente, porque en la simulacion los componentes son perfectos y en el mercado no lo son y hay que ir ajustando esos estandares para que funcione a maravilla nuestro proyecto
Es grato conocer un compañero que sabe mucho al respecto y que conoces la etapa al derecho y al reves, que vacano compañero Yo tambien me he clonado un par de Powered Mixer ( Consolas amplificadas o Mixers potenciados) con todos sus detalles tanto internos como externos, que bueno encontrar un clonador de mixer potenciados  ya veo que hablamos en el mismo idioma compañero de cuantos canales lo realizaste que marca es tu clon, esas potencias son un caso, una vez me encontre con una resistencia enmascarada tenia un valor de 1K y en realidad era una resistencia de 4.7 Ohm de precision la verdad poco he visto consolas amplificadas en el foro el verdadero master no solo hace impresionantes potencias y nunca alardea de ellas, hace etapas desde 1W hasta mas de 6.000W ya que no todo es cantidad, y la verdad no hay como la calidad si un compañero necesita ayuda con su amplificador de 5W o de 2000W colaboremosle si no es de mas 1000W no responderemos sus dudas como que no aguanta, si sabemos colaboremos, esos es lo que nos hace  masters cierto compañero, la verdadera sabiduria de la Electronica esta en el aprender y en el enseñar.

Es un gusto conocer tus conocimientos y experiencias compañero FELIBAR12, y para eso estamos en esta comunidad para ayudar, para clonar  es broma, para aprender y compartir nuestros conocimientos


----------



## Libardo M

Es cierto siempre hemos trabajado con las resistencias de carga de los drivers, en 22 Ohms.
Es perfectamente posible que funcione con 220 Ohm he visto muchos esquemas que se varian en un buen rango los valores de ciertos componentes que no son criticos. 
Es cierto lo de los componentes de precision, sobre todo esto es muy necesario en los amplificadores para trabajar en tipo puente(btl), ademas de proveerles estabilidad en todo momento.

Saludos y de nuevo agradecimientos a Yiroshi por sus excelentes aportes


----------



## YIROSHI

Libardo M dijo:


> Es cierto siempre hemos trabajado con las resistencias de carga de los drivers, en 22 Ohms.
> Es perfectamente posible que funcione con 220 Ohm he visto muchos esquemas que se varian en un buen rango los valores de ciertos componentes que no son criticos.
> Es cierto lo de los componentes de precision, sobre todo esto es muy necesario en los amplificadores para trabajar en tipo puente(btl), ademas de proveerles estabilidad en todo momento.
> 
> Saludos y de nuevo agradecimientos a Yiroshi por sus excelentes aportes



Muchas gracias por tu comentario compañero Libardo, asi es amigo tienes toda la razon es posible que funcione, si en un esquema aparece una de 220Ω y en otros 22Ω, seria bueno analizar estos valores y poner por ejemplo una resistencia de 44Ω parece simple pero hay que estudiar el diseño a realizar y siempre darle nuestro toque personal muy cierto compañero de eso se trata de darle estabilidad mas no saturarlo y que no solo dure una sola noche el amplificador ideal es aquel que por su gran estabilidad y eficacia da el mejor rendimiento a la hora de ponerlo a prueba, gracias a vos tambien por tus grandes aportes los he seguido y tenes una excelentes potencias compañero


----------



## KERLY

Arthas dijo:


> aqui las fotos prometidas de mi driver



quemas compañero queria hacerle una pregunta tengo pensado hacer 4 cabinas doble con parlante de 12" y conformado 2 driver x para trabajarlas como media /alta 2 vias  eso 8 parlante los voy aconectar en serie -paralelo par una impendensia total de 4ohm , el amplificador que amplificador me recomienda y  de cuantos transistores mas o menos puesto que aqui no se va amanejar mucha potencia si no estoy mal y votaje de alimentacion te agradesco......  aaa los parlantes son unos que averigue en michel almcen una bellesa son black wide pevei..


----------



## Libardo M

Saludos, Yiroshi si lo termine, Pero como todo, esta sujeto a actualizaciones, era para un amigo que le gustaban muchos los qsc, claro que lo hice pero el usa800 que utiliza un transfo sin tap central, y un divisor de tension para ajustar el offset



Comparto el PCB, la vista en 3D la tengo en otro compu, en cuanto pueda la busco.
Queda pendiente el esquematico.
hay un pequeño error en los condenssadores de 220uF de filtro del operacional, tienen la polaridad invertida. 
Del resto esta OK

Estan para impresion a tamaño real,
Saludos y me comentas que tal estan.

LM



PD: 
Utiliza 6 transistores del tipo 2SC5200 y compl, aunque en la leyenda diga 2SC3858 y compl, fue pensado para estos ultimos.


----------



## SERGIOD

Edu-D dijo:


> Saludos
> 
> Primeramente José soto hizo la QSC 1300 hibrida esta trabaja con modificaciones que han hecho para eliminar el ajuste de bias....
> 
> El compañero Arthas armo la original sin modificacion alguno solo reemplazo los diodos del diagrama original por otros para que el ajuste de bias quedara bien...
> 
> El diagrama original tiene un capacitor de 27 pico de 500 voltios...
> Aqui esta el diagrama
> Ver el archivo adjunto 61195



*Lo que dices de Jose soto te refieres a a esta: *que estan en los mensajes 133-134

Ver el archivo adjunto 51327
Ver el archivo adjunto 51336

*ahora la que subio arthas es esta si no me equivoco*
bueno compañeros del foro despues de pelear con proteus, mirar tutoriales, quemar pestañas al fin pude terminar el pcb de la qsc 1300 se los subo y corrijan si hay algun error o dimensionar los espacios 
saludos
Archivos Adjuntos
	1300pdf1.pdf (14,2 KB (Kilobytes), 268 visitas)
Ver el archivo adjunto 48426
	1300pdf2.pdf (33,4 KB (Kilobytes), 239 visitas)
Ver el archivo adjunto 48427
	1300pdf.pdf (25,9 KB (Kilobytes), 232 visitas)
Ver el archivo adjunto 48428
Última edición por Arthas; 20-feb-2011 a las 12:36

*Y que me dices de jhon mulato esa la armaste la que esta en el primer post* 
Ver el archivo adjunto 4711
Ver el archivo adjunto 4712


----------



## Libardo M

El PCB es hecho en Proteus, Ares.
Como te dije antes, esta es la usa800.
Me gustaria hacer la 1300 que es la que yo he armado varias veces eso si quedaria en un tamaño de 30x15  o 30x20.

Y mejorarlo un poco mas.

Saludos.


PD: Con respecto Mr Brown. con esa tension de alimentacion y 8 tr, a lo maximo la puedes bajar a 4 Ohm. eso si con ventilacion forzada. es decir 2 parlantes de 8Ohm en paralelo.

Te estaria entregando depende la fuente mas de 700W.

LM

PD: como dicen los grandes filosofos del foro (un saludo especial a ellos):
No les regales los peces, enseñalos a pescar.


----------



## mrbrown

ok gracias y si les coloco 8 parlantees e paralelo me imagino q la tarjeta los soportaria
viendouna pagina donde en te enseñan a calcular la potencia del tranformador y vasandome en la formula siguiente:
PT = V RMS x I RMS 
pt = 184dc x 15amp=2760 watrs
no si si estoy en lo cierto de lo contrari0 me corigen.
saludos a todos y gracias.


----------



## Libardo M

No tanto la tarjeta, mas bien los transistores de salida. recuerden lo del SOA(area de operacion segura).
Ademas ese càlculo es un poco superficial y apresurado.
Lo de la corriente es algo muy sugestivo.
Si hacemos la prueba y cargamos un transfo con una resistencia de mucha potencia. veremos como no alcanza a llegar a esos dichosos 15A, ademas de eso veremos caer el voltaje muchisimo.

Saludos



PD: Acuerdense de la potencia aparente, la activa y la reactiva.
Lo importante es sobredimensionar de manera adecuada el transformador para que de esa manera sea capaz de entregar lo que uno se propone, si no, será puro bla, bla.

La potencia que uno calcula es de manera aproximada, y eso siendo esta calculada para una onda seno pura.


----------



## alex2000

Hola saludos a todos arme la qsc 1300 el funcionamiento es muy bueno pero tengo una inquietud es nesesario colocar el condensador que va conectado al colector de uno de los dreaiver, ya que yo cuando lo conecto noto que las bias varian, pero al desconectarlo  se estabilizan trabajando normal y se estabiliza la temperatura de los transistores de salida. o si hay que corregir algo, les agradeseria sus comentario. muchas gracias chao.


----------



## Arthas

a cual diagrama te refieres  al modificado o al completo, que mediciones hiciste y que valores arrojo el multimetro, especifica para poder ayudarte.


----------



## alex2000

Hola me refiero al qsc1300 publicada por jhon mulato la que trabaja con el ic tl084, no tiene entrada de audio balanceada ella me trabaja bien las bias miden estable 0.61v en los transistores de salida, pero sin el condensador que va al colector de unos de los draiver, sin el la he colocado a sonar bastante sin ningun problema con la temperatura normal, es nesesario ese condensador 222 te agradesco tu comentario para aclarar dudas. muchas gracias

Ha segun lo que visto es el modificado


----------



## Arthas

no tengo experiencia con ese driver modificado prque la verdad le han hecho muchos cambios respecto al original pero si los postearon con esos capacitores es porque van ahi.





KERLY dijo:


> quemas compañero queria hacerle una pregunta tengo pensado hacer 4 cabinas doble con parlante de 12" y conformado 2 driver x para trabajarlas como media /alta 2 vias eso 8 parlante los voy aconectar en serie -paralelo par una impendensia total de 4ohm , el amplificador que amplificador me recomienda y de cuantos transistores mas o menos puesto que aqui no se va amanejar mucha potencia si no estoy mal y votaje de alimentacion te agradesco...... aaa los parlantes son unos que averigue en michel almcen una bellesa son black wide pvei..


 
la marca de los peavey son black window, bueno para esas cabinas puedes ponerle una peavey 1200 te quedaria perfecta 8 por canal y 75 v en cada ramal, tambien puedes ponerle una 1450 qsc rmx q trabaja con 8 por canal y 78 v por rama de alimentacion


----------



## josemarti

Hola amigo el circuito de la qsc 1300 es una belleza suena bastante bien  para los bajoes formidable, el alplificador lo tenga trabajando con un nvoltaje de 80 0 80 con 10 transistores NPN y PNP, no calienta demasiodo me parece lo normal, pero se me ha presnetado un problemita es que todos los brillos que le pongo se me queman, les puse los tweter motorolaes los quemo, le instale unos tech 300, igual nose que hacer ustedes que opinan que puede ser, a los tuiteres les coloque en serie condenso .47 con resitencia 10 ohmios por 10 watios yse queman, les subi las resitencias a 47 ohmios nose queman pero nose escuchan bien definidos los brillos, agradeceria un consejo para ver que puede ser agracias.


----------



## FELIBAR12

josemarti dijo:


> Hola amigo el circuito de la qsc 1300 es una belleza suena bastante bien para los bajoes formidable, el alplificador lo tenga trabajando con un nvoltaje de 80 0 80 con 10 transistores NPN y PNP, no calienta demasiodo me parece lo normal, pero se me ha presnetado un problemita es que todos los brillos que le pongo se me queman, les puse los tweter motorolaes los quemo, le instale unos tech 300, igual nose que hacer ustedes que opinan que puede ser, a los tuiteres les coloque en serie condenso .47 con resitencia 10 ohmios por 10 watios yse queman, les subi las resitencias a 47 ohmios nose queman pero nose escuchan bien definidos los brillos, agradeceria un consejo para ver que puede ser agracias.


me parece que los tweeters piezo electricos no son adecuados para altas potencias(mas de 100w-200w) se dañan rapidamente o pierden potencia con el tiempo.Yo no uso piezo electricos porque todos se me han dañado o perdido potencia.Es mejor usar transductores dinamicos con sus respectivos limitadores.O usar sistemas bi o triamplificados.
"Cambiando" de tema,que transistores usaste? donde los conseguiste?


----------



## Fogonazo

josemarti dijo:


> ....... se me ha presnetado un problemita es que todos los brillos que le pongo se me queman, les puse los tweter motorolaes los quemo, le instale unos tech 300, igual nose que hacer ustedes que opinan que puede ser, ....



¿ Verificaste si el amplificador no esta oscilando ?


----------



## Arthas

josemarti cual de los esquemas hicistes. Verificastes voltaje en la salida.


----------



## eleccortez

cuando el amplificador esta oscilando en alta frecuencia se queman los tweeters


----------



## josemarti

bueno no tengo claro sobre la oscilacion del amplificador si fuese el motivo el cual se queman los brillos me gustaria si me pueden explicar en que consiste, toadvia me toca invetsigar mas sobre amplificadores, con respecto a los transistores los consegui en bogota casa de venta de componentes y son los ECG 2328 Y su complemento 2329,


----------



## josemarti

A mi casi nome gustan los amplificadores que trabajan con reotatos para las vias,por una simple razon no se encuentran en el mercado que sean de buena calidad  con el tiempo varian su resistencia, al menos calculo las vias con resitencias fijas y santo remedio, me quedan perfectas megusta mucho inestigar sobre esto porque es lo que mas molesta en los amplificadores.

cambiendo de tema amigo ARTHAS sobre la consulta que hice el porque se me queman los brillos que opinas que puede ser.


----------



## Edu-D

No los transistores positivos se conectan el positivo a la fuente y los transistores negativos van con voltaje negativo de la fuente... Por cierto estos voltajes deben ingresarse a los emisores de los transistores fijate en el diagrama esta la conexiones....


----------



## josemarti

lo que pasa es que la cofiguracion de este amplificador es poco convencional, de la fuente a los driver se conecta normal positivo con positivo  y viceversa, pero de los driver a los transistores de salida las bases negativas van en las positivas y viceversa.


----------



## mcou

Edu-D dijo:


> No los transistores positivos se conectan el positivo a la fuente y los transistores negativos van con voltaje negativo de la fuente... Por cierto estos voltajes deben ingresarse a los emisores de los transistores fijate en el diagrama esta la conexiones....



pero si nos fijamos el el esquematico los transistores NPN están conectado en el negativo y viceversa fíjense en esta parte del esquematico de la usa1300 este transistor es PNP y los transistores PNP corresponden al la rama negativa y esta en el positivo o me equivoco??


----------



## mcou

que tal compañero les cuento que por fin pude conectar de manera correcta las tarjetas qsc posteada por el compañero arthas están de maravillas calentamiento normal el bias en 0.6 y 0.6 sonido limpio y fuerte, solo tienen que tener en cuenta que donde esta marcado el positivo de la alimentación va el negativo y viceversa ahh y el led también hay que invertirlo por que en los planos del amigo arthas esta mal solo esos dos error sitos lo demás esta super bien


----------



## Arthas

mcou dijo:


> que tal compañero les cuento que por fin pude conectar de manera correcta las tarjetas qsc posteada por el compañero arthas están de maravillas calentamiento normal el bias en 0.6 y 0.6 sonido limpio y fuerte, solo tienen que tener en cuenta que donde esta marcado el positivo de la alimentación va el negativo y viceversa ahh y el led también hay que invertirlo por que en los planos del amigo arthas esta mal solo esos dos error sitos lo demás esta super bien


 

ya terminastes las qsc 1300 y que tal funcionaron cuanto voltaje les colocastes y cuantos transistores, con cuantos parlantes la probastes comenta mas detalles
saludos


----------



## jonyy

Arthas dijo:


> ya terminastes las qsc 1300 y que tal funcionaron cuanto voltaje les colocastes y cuantos transistores, con cuantos parlantes la probastes comenta mas detalles
> saludos


es de esa manera en la que se debe conectar??..(que tal compañero les cuento que por fin pude conectar de manera correcta las tarjetas qsc posteada por el compañero arthas están de maravillas calentamiento normal el bias en 0.6 y 0.6 sonido limpio y fuerte, solo tienen que tener en cuenta que donde esta marcado el positivo de la alimentación va el negativo y viceversa ahh y el led también hay que invertirlo por que en los planos del amigo arthas esta mal solo esos dos error sitos lo demás esta super bien)..


----------



## mcou

Arthas dijo:


> ya terminastes las qsc 1300 y que tal funcionaron cuanto voltaje les colocastes y cuantos transistores, con cuantos parlantes la probastes comenta mas detalles
> saludos



te cuento que la estoy usando con 94+ 94- y les tengo 16 transistores y la estoy probando a 2 Ohmios y les tengo 2 MTE de 21 pulgadas en bajos y la verdad que es una maquina en bajos también la probé con 2 super pro de 700w en medios y obtuve muy buenos resultados el único cambio que hice fue que cambien los 1n4936 por los 1n4935 y todo normal el bias quedo en 0.6 y 0.6 y ojo para usarlo a 2 a Ohmios le coloque un ventilador a los transistores  

ahora solo espero que subas los planos de la qsc 2450 para armarla

SALUDOS


----------



## Arthas

bajos de 21" dios eso debe estremecer todo me imagino la presion de esos parlantes. Una pregunta que tipo de cajas les tienes a esos monstruos me alegro que te alla funcionado ese driver ya que me tire un tiempito haciendolo ya que era mi primer circuito que realice en proteus.


saludos


----------



## mcou

que tal compañeros hice una gran prueba con la QSC USA1300 y es que la sometí a sonar con 107v+- y la verdad que es una maravilla. coloque un ventilado a los driver por cuestión de seguridad y otro a los transistores y la verdad que me dejo impresionado calentamiento normal, bias en 0.63 y 0.65 solo hice algunos pequeños cambios y el mejor resultado fue que la puse a 2Ohmios y se comporto como debe ser sonido limpio y bestial en un momento pensé que me iba a desconar los parlantes de 21pulgada  

SALUDOS


----------



## djtony2010

amigo buenas tardes amigos del foro..he tratado de armar este amplificador qsc 1300 pero lo he simulado y no me sale lo tengo simulado con livewire profesional si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agredeceria o si tiene ya la simulacion mejor aun gracias  gracias esta es la simulacion


----------



## mark7612

Amigo en el proyecto que estas simulando te faltan diodos resistencia de 500 Hom 5watt y los condensadores de carga  fíjate bien el diagrama


----------



## mcou

Arthas dijo:
			
		

> mcou en la respuesta del tema 172 esta eso respondido si te refieres a la fuente dc. Hasta hay fotos de la 1300 y la 1700.
> saludos



no hermano me refiero al bloqueo de oscilación
me refiero a esto


----------



## Arthas

tu hablas es de la bobina indcutora hay programas que te calculan el numero de vueltas y calibre busca en el foro el sooftware. Los valores estan en el plano mcou.


----------



## SERGIOD

Arthas dijo:


> bueno compañeros del foro despues de pelear con proteus, mirar tutoriales, quemar pestañas al fin pude terminar el pcb de la qsc 1300 se los subo y corrijan si hay algun error o dimensionar los espacios
> saludos


Ver el archivo adjunto 48426
Ver el archivo adjunto 48427
Ver el archivo adjunto 48428

Genial y que tal el sonido comparandolo con qsc1700


----------



## mcou

hola a todos, quiero decirle que tengo un pequeño inconveniente y me refiero a la QSC USA 1300 es que en las tiendas que compro no aparese el condensador de 120 nanos lo mas cerca que encuentro es de 150 nanos a 400voltios me gustaría saber si se puede poner el de 150n??? gracias 

SALUDOS


pido mis disculpas a los administradores del foro por que inocentemente escribí en un tema que no era el adecuado a mi mensaje, trate de borrar pero la verdad que no tenia idea de como borrarlo


----------



## alex2000

hola a todos arme la qsc 1700 difundido en este foro lo hice tal cual como lo realizo sonido yesi pero no me ha querido funcionar, lo unico diferente que le coloque fue la resistencia variable de 2k por una de 2.2k ya que no la he podido encontrar al conectarla a la serie no presenta consumo pero el clip comienza a parpadear sin señal de audio y si mle conecto el parlante comienza a ocilar produciendo un ruido parecido a un tambor la verdad no se en donmde esta la falla ya que lo hew comparado con el diagrama original y no veo todavia el error. la estoy alimentando con +72v y -72v con cuatros transistores le agredsco cualquier comentarios. gracias ante mano.


----------



## DUARTE

amigo arthas de casualidad no tienes el pcb de la qsc rmx1450  ???


----------



## heiver

alex2000 dijo:


> Hola saludos a todos arme la qsc 1300 el funcionamiento es muy bueno pero tengo una inquietud es nesesario colocar el condensador que va conectado al colector de uno de los dreaiver, ya que yo cuando lo conecto noto que las bias varian, pero al desconectarlo  se estabilizan trabajando normal y se estabiliza la temperatura de los transistores de salida. o si hay que corregir algo, les agradeseria sus comentario. muchas gracias chao.



hola compañeros del foro después de leer quiero armar la qsc 1300 pero no se cual de todo lo pcb es el que funciona quisiera el pcb probado con lista de componentes a y una pregunta la potencia de la qsc es a 4 ohm o a 2ohm  se lo agradesco


----------



## FELIBAR12

mcou dijo:


> hola a todos, quiero decirle que tengo un pequeño inconveniente y me refiero a la QSC USA 1300 es que en las tiendas que compro no aparese el condensador de 120 nanos lo mas cerca que encuentro es de 150 nanos a 400voltios me gustaría saber si se puede poner el de 150n??? gracias


 PUEDES BUSCARLO COMO 0.12MF



Para alex2000:

Fijate que en los modelos mas recientes de qsc ese condensador no lo ponen en ese lugar.Lo que hacen es ponerlo en serie con una resistencia de 75ohm o de 47 ohm dependiendo el modelo y conectando  un extremo de la serie al ct(o sea al punto medio de los capacitores grandes) y el otro a la para 7 del 5532.Me parece que asi es mas seguro y estable.


----------



## maldo7

Hola colegas, cordial saludo y felicitaciones por sus aportes y enseñanzas para los que hasta ahora iniciamos este emocionante campo del audio profesional. Tengo una pregunta a cerca de una idea que me ronda en la cabeza y es SI PUEDO ARMAR EL AMPLIFICADOR QSC (EJ. el QSC 1300) CON SOLO TRANSISTORES NPN, O SEA CUASICOMPLEMENTARIO. Es solo por curiosidad, ya que a falta de los TR PNP, se puedan utilizar únicamente los NPN?

No es nada descabellado, solo una curiosidad. 

maldo.


----------



## josemarti

Yo arme el amplificador que esta montadao en la pagina de LADELEC el clon de la qsc 1300, me parece buen amplificador suena barbaro y nitido aunque al principio tenia un gallito para que sonara , peo al final lo logre en estos dias subo unas fotos para verlo como quedo.

maldo 7, esta buena tu pregunta tendrias que responder a tu inquietud un experto, ya que por configuracion de transistores tendria que ser negativos y positivos.


----------



## maldo7

Gracias amigo josemarti por tu comentario y espero las fotos del ampli que construiste y ojalá pudieras narrar en detalle el inconveniente que tuviste para ponerlo a sonar, esas experiencias nos sirven mucho a nosotros los que venimos detrás. Como tu lo mencionas, esperemos el concepto de un experto como Oscar Monsalvo, Fogonazo, Ezavalla, Cacho, etc, etc... Ojalá se pueda implementar como sucede con la etapa final de otros amplificadores. Un Saludo cordial.

maldo7


----------



## mrbrown

Me gustaría saber si puedo trabajar la qsc1300 con dos voltajes uno de +-56 y otro de +-112, el voltaje de +-56 lo voy a colocar en la tarjeta y el otro voltaje ala etapa de potencia osea a los transistores 2sc5200 y 2sa1943 aquí les deja la imagen de la fuente de alimentación y de la qsc1300. gracias por la coloración.


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Y que quieres lograr con eso ?


----------



## mrbrown

entonces como haría para utilizar los dos voltajes. los dos voltajes no van a trabajar en la misma tarjeta solo los +-56 van trabajar en la tarjeta y los +-112 van trabar en la etapa de potencia en los transistores de transistores. otra cosita la fuente esta bien hecha?
seria algo así en la imagen

lo que quiero lograr es que cada etapa trabajen con un voltaje independiente. o nose si podría alimentar todo el circuito con los +-112


----------



## gerardo2884

las resistencias usadas para este amplificador qsc 1300 las de precicion 1% deben ser obligado de precicion o no y cuales serian las consecuencias se pueden usar 5%


----------



## josemarti

compañeros, algo que le quiero comentar que me pasa con mi amplificador, suena bien pero siento que le falta como potencia, no rinde la tengo 80 0 80 20 AP, 10 transistores, con 02 paralantes spain de 1000, como haria para probarle que en verdad le falta potencia, la tarjeta la siento como amarrada, en ca,nio que probe esta fuente con una zener, uuuffffffffff de maravillaas.


----------



## SERGIOD

Bueno este amplificador es muy interesante por lo que deseo subir los diagramas de la Serie USA de QSC.
PD: esto es con fines educativos, QSC tiene la patente.


----------



## djdark

hola compañeros e intentado hacer el qsc1700pero no ocila bien me refiero a la calibracion
me pueden ayudar que trimer es el que calibra las bias y cual calibra los voltages de 15 - 15


----------



## jose31

djdark dijo:


> hola compañeros e intentado hacer el qsc1700pero no ocila bien me refiero a la calibracion
> me pueden ayudar que trimer es el que calibra las bias y cual calibra los voltages de 15 - 15



que voltaje le estas metiendo a este driver,si le metes menos de lo que dice te distorciona y se calienta,+93/-93


----------



## djdark

la verdad es que la tengo con 80-0-80 pero el problema es que se pierde el voltage de los 15+ cuando lo quiero calibrar regresa y se va el 15- osea es inestable yo ise el qsc1450 y no me dio problemas intente poner dos trimer de 2 k como van  en la 1450 para ver si se estavilizaba pero no y etoy usando todos los repuestos originales no e cambiado nada si podes ayudame


----------



## mrmay

yo tambien estoi haciendo la qsc 1700 y estoy varado por el preset de 100 no lo he podido conseguir


----------



## jose31

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TaKcp4ur7U&feature=youtu.be

qsc 1700 en funcionamiento por jc sonido


----------



## jeiis

Hola a  todos los compañeros del foro,  quiero armar la Qsc 1300  pero no consigo los condesadores  0.12 , para los compañeros que compran aca en  Barranquilla , me podrían dar algún nombre o dirección del almacen o tienda donde los vende ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Listado de proveedores


----------



## jose31

jeiis dijo:


> hola a  todos los compañeros del foro  quiero armar la qsc 1300  pero no consigo los condesadores  0.12  para los compañeros que compran aca en  barranquilla me podrían dar algún nombre o dirección del almacen o tienda donde los vende



Utilicé el 224 de 100 Volts y funciona bien en la Qsc 1700


----------



## Hunterex

Que tal amigos! por fin me atrevi a armar el circuito usa1300, tan sencillo que se ve pero me ha dado problemitas, primero un espantoso ruido como si fuese un generador de pulso, revisando todo en varias ocasiones y nada que encontraba el problema, ya casi lanzaba la toalla insisti un poquito mas y arbitrariamente decidi eliminar el condensador de 1,5nF marcado en el diagrama original como c7, luego comenzó a sonar pero con muchísima distorsión, ajuste el bias  como lo recomendaron dejando 0,65v en las bases de los driver y  nada que mejoraba entonces a medida que iba sonando fui ajustando el potenciómetro de bias , y como por arte de magia en un punto el sonido mejoro increíblemente claro y fuerte sobre todo en el bajo, con el inconveniente que los transistores de salida se calientan apenas con bajo volumen y cuando no hay señal de audio le queda un ruido como si al amplificador fuese de muchísima ganancia. Cabe destacar que en vez de utilizar la ntc de 50, porque no la encontré por ningún lado, coloque una resistencia de 47, y las resistencias de 3K5 las reemplace por 3K porque tampoco las conseguí. Les agradecería sus experiencias con este circuito lo estoy alimentando con +92 y -92 
Saludos...


----------



## Alexander Castellanos

Hunterex dijo:


> Que tal amigos! por fin me atrevi a armar el circuito usa1300, tan sencillo que se ve pero me ha dado problemitas, primero un espantoso ruido como si fuese un generador de pulso, revisando todo en varias ocasiones y nada que encontraba el problema, ya casi lanzaba la toalla insisti un poquito mas y arbitrariamente decidi eliminar el condensador de 1,5nF marcado en el diagrama original como c7, luego comenzó a sonar pero con muchísima distorsión, ajuste el bias  como lo recomendaron dejando 0,65v en las bases de los driver y  nada que mejoraba entonces a medida que iba sonando fui ajustando el potenciómetro de bias , y como por arte de magia en un punto el sonido mejoro increíblemente claro y fuerte sobre todo en el bajo, con el inconveniente que los transistores de salida se calientan apenas con bajo volumen y cuando no hay señal de audio le queda un ruido como si al amplificador fuese de muchísima ganancia. Cabe destacar que en vez de utilizar la ntc de 50, porque no la encontré por ningún lado, coloque una resistencia de 47, y las resistencias de 3K5 las reemplace por 3K porque tampoco las conseguí. Les agradecería sus experiencias con este circuito lo estoy alimentando con +92 y -92
> Saludos...



Hola, cual hiciste, el 1300 o el 1700 ? Yo armé éste Qsc1700 sin ningún inconveniente.


----------



## Fogonazo

Hunterex dijo:


> Que tal amigos! por fin me atrevi a armar el circuito usa1300, tan sencillo que se ve pero me ha dado problemitas, primero un espantoso ruido como si fuese un generador de pulso, revisando todo en varias ocasiones y nada que encontraba el problema, ya casi lanzaba la toalla insisti un poquito mas y arbitrariamente decidi eliminar el condensador de 1,5nF marcado en el diagrama original como c7, luego comenzó a sonar pero con muchísima distorsión, ajuste el bias  *como lo recomendaron dejando 0,65v en las bases de los driver* y  nada que mejoraba entonces a medida que iba sonando fui ajustando el potenciómetro de bias , y como por arte de magia en un punto el sonido mejoro increíblemente claro y fuerte sobre todo en el bajo, con el inconveniente que los transistores de salida se calientan apenas con bajo volumen y cuando no hay señal de audio le queda un ruido como si al amplificador fuese de muchísima ganancia. Cabe destacar que en vez de utilizar la ntc de 50, porque no la encontré por ningún lado, coloque una resistencia de 47, y las resistencias de 3K5 las reemplace por 3K porque tampoco las conseguí. Les agradecería sus experiencias con este circuito lo estoy alimentando con +92 y -92
> Saludos...




Esa es una muy mala recomendación. *NO* es la forma de ajustar la corriente de reposo.


----------



## The Rookie

HOLA
********** saludos NTC50 ohmios es muy importante para qsc1700 estoy utilizando QSC 1700 en
********* 94 voltios de corriente continua +/- correr buenos
Un cordial saludo
El Novato


----------



## Hunterex

Muchas gracias por las respuestas amigos, les comento que cambie el amplificador operacional por un 4558 y mejoro muchísimo, sin ruidos y buen sonido, comencé a probarlo con mayor volumen y el desempeño era buenísimo hasta que daño un par de transistores de salida, lo tenia con 3 pares de transistores MJ15024/25 y cargado a 4 Ohm. me gustaría que me ayudaran con las pautas necesarias para ajustar el bias, y saber si puedo usar el mismo método de corriente en reposo en las resistencias de los transistores de salida tal cual, como se hace en otros tipos amplificadores. osea! midiendo mV en estas resistencias?
El circuito que arme fue el original usa1300 y el pcb lo hice yo mismo. apenas pueda subo las fotos.

PD: Es estrictamente necesario el uso de la NTC?


----------



## CHUWAKA

Mmmm me parese que solo tres transistores por rama y a 4 ohm es poco ..(digo humilde opinion)


----------



## Fogonazo

Hunterex dijo:


> . . . .PD: Es estrictamente necesario el uso de la NTC?




Sip. Mas que necesario, es *¡ Indispensable !
*
Ese resistor NTC mantiene la etapa de salida estable ante un incremento de la temperatura de trabajo evitando un *"Embalaje térmico"  *


----------



## Hunterex

Gracias por el apoyo y las opiniones de todos los compañeros, es primera vez que trabajo con un circuito de este tipo por eso tantos inconvenientes, esta mañana lo probé con la bombilla de 75w en serie y lo deje trabajando un buen rato así, usando transistores de salida 2sc5200 y complemento, a pesar del rato de trabajo no presento ninguna falla ni calentamiento, supongo que por la limitante del bombilla, aun no he podido ajustar el bias con el método adecuado porque las resistencias de los emisores de estos transistores son distintas, hasta que o consiga las correctas no podre continuar y energizarlo normalmente. hasta los momentos lo he tomado de experimento y aprendizaje.
Saludos...


----------



## Hunterex

Saludos amigos! Realice varios ajustes al circuito y quedo muy bueno, lo he probado por largo periodo de tiempo y ha respondido muy bien, salvo la ntc que no la tengo. Por ello lo he probado con un ventilador por precaución, Y encontré una información de qsc donde explica el correcto ajuste de bias  para este circuito se debe ajustar el potenciómetro de bias hasta lograr cerca de 80mV en las resistencias de los drivers la de 6,8 ohmios. Para esto se debe conectar un parlante de 8 ohmios, el disipador debe estar en temperatura ambiente y el circuito sin señal de entrada. Proximamente subo el articulo original donde explica el procedimiento.
Aparte quería saber cual es el criterio técnico que define que no se puedan conectar dos módulos a la misma fuente. Y lo otro si alguien ha tenido la iniciativa de cambiar esa ntc  por otro sistema para el ajuste de bias, lo digo por lo difícil de encontrar este componente.
Gracias muchachos...


----------



## DOSMETROS

El Bias se ajusta midiendo corriente en los transistores de salida o midiendo tensión (mV) en las resistencias de emisor de los transistores de salida , todos los demás inventos raros , evitalos por favor 

Si en vez de leer el post que te recomendaron , andás buscando soluciones mágicas por ahí .

El NTC es imprescindible , mientras no lo tengas debes poner D5 y D6 en contacto térmico (no eléctrico) con el disipador


----------



## Hunterex

Muchas gracias por las aclaratorias amigo. Es bueno que todos podamos aprender de estos circuitos y compartir nuestras experiencias. Estos particularmente me gustan mucho puesto que son económicos y de muy buen rendimiento.
Adjunto la información que encontre sobre los ajustes.
Un abrazo...


----------



## Fogonazo

Hunterex dijo:


> Muchas gracias por las aclaratorias amigo. Es bueno que todos podamos aprender de estos circuitos y compartir nuestras experiencias. Estos particularmente me gustan mucho puesto que son económicos y de muy buen rendimiento.
> Adjunto la información que encontre sobre los ajustes.
> Un abrazo...



Y que es lo mismo que te hemos comentado.


----------

